# SM Hashirama and EMS Madara vs Adult Naruto



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

Location: Shinobi Alliance vs Obito
Distance: 30m
Restrictions: RSM,SM
Knowledge: Manga


----------



## The_Conqueror (Apr 15, 2020)

Naruto pastes them physically or uses cho odama rasengan to send them into space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

The_Conqueror said:


> Naruto pastes them physically or uses cho odama rasengan to send them into space.


Can I get your reasoning for this?


----------



## The_Conqueror (Apr 15, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Can I get your reasoning for this?



He swapped hands with fused momishiki in base for a while without getting overwhelmed 

In base with his CES took out toneri who is on jubbitos level or around 

His rasengan which he gave to boruto overpowered fused momos attack and send him to space. 

Add KCM or BM to that that would be a multiplier to epic proportions


----------



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

The_Conqueror said:


> He swapped hands with fused momishiki in base for a while without getting overwhelmed
> 
> In base with his CES took out toneri who is on jubbitos level or around
> 
> ...


Ok Thank you.

I agree that Adult Naruto would decimate both of them with low difficulty. But I just wanted to see if other people felt the same and if so,why.

Though,KCM/BM does not seem to be a multiplier just an additive amp. In the anime adaption of the Momoshiki fight(if you want to use it) Base Naruto threw hands with Momo for a bit before getting cucked and then went RSM and had the edge on him.

If Base Naruto is already god tier then surely RSM should boost him to stu[id high levels. But that;s not the case. That;s why Hashirama doesn't jump a tier from SM. Because amps are additive.


----------



## Thenewguysnm1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Naruto negs


----------



## AfroUchiha (Apr 15, 2020)

This is basically Bijuu Mode Naruto. 

Naruto is still amped by Six Paths Chakra so he still wins this Low-Mid Difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Apr 15, 2020)

Marvel said:


> If Base Naruto is already god tier then surely RSM should boost him to stu[id high levels.


Its more like how you understand the case i guess. After receiving rikudo power previous base Naruto≠ the then base Naruto 

For eg. The one who got kuramas chakra to clear deep forest emergence is still base Naruto but had potent chakra backing it up. 
Modes add the power nonetheless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

AfroUchiha said:


> This is basically Bijuu Mode Naruto.
> 
> Naruto is still amped by Six Paths Chakra so he still wins this Low-Mid Difficulty.


No it's not bud.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 15, 2020)

No RSM Means that naruto dies
Full kyuubi with toad SM is not beating SS and PS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AfroUchiha (Apr 15, 2020)

Marvel said:


> No it's not bud.



You restricted RSM and Sage Mode so that means Bijuu Mode. If that's not the Naruto you're referring to then what is it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

AfroUchiha said:


> You restricted RSM and Sage Mode so that means Bijuu Mode. If that's not the Naruto you're referring to then what is it?


My bad. I'm tripping. I thought you said something else.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't take this "Naruto couldn't get weaker because he still has rikudo chakra"
I look at feats, with destructive capability, defense and comparison to Naruto from original manga and by these feats any founder destroys.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 15, 2020)

Base Naruto would eviscerate them.


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 15, 2020)

The duo rapes


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 15, 2020)

Naruto and his avatar get turned to paste.

With RSM he'd win though.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 15, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Naruto and his avatar get turned to paste.
> 
> With RSM he'd win though.


disgusting...

----
OT:

Naruto curbfodderstomps.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 15, 2020)

Dude has enough power in base after getting drained and having a full-blown god-tier fight to still enhance his sons rasengan to the point it overpowers and kills the god tier he was fighting.

Keep in mind said god tier shrugged off and broke out of a chibaku tensei made by Adult Sasuke.

Hashirama and Madara have long since been surpassed by their successors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Location: Shinobi Alliance vs Obito
> Distance: 30m
> Restrictions: RSM,SM
> Knowledge: Manga


Naruto Alone defeats them with low Diff.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 15, 2020)

Naruto beats the shit out of them but it’s high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omote (Apr 15, 2020)

It'll never stop being funny how base Naruto has people in utter tears and shambles in their mothers basement over how strong he is


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 15, 2020)

Omote said:


> It'll never stop being funny how base Naruto has people in utter tears and shambles in their mothers basement over how strong he is


Yeah the more I think about his feats in base the stupider it gets


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 15, 2020)

i like these "disagree" reactions on my post while you cannot accept that Naruto. Became. SHIT.


----------



## Rai (Apr 15, 2020)

Ashura Kurama Mode  deals with Hashirama while another 3 Kurama Mode clone deal with Madara.

Naruto wins.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 15, 2020)

Will people finally stop calling me crazy for saying the Founders are overrated as fuck?



AfroUchiha said:


> This is basically Bijuu Mode Naruto.
> 
> Naruto is still amped by Six Paths Chakra so he still wins this Low-Mid Difficulty.


I thought you said Wood Dragon solos Rikudou Sage Mode Hokage Naruto yesterday?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 15, 2020)

The blatant fanboyism in these founders thread

Naruto destroys low diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> I thought you said Wood Dragon solos Rikudou Sage Mode Hokage Naruto yesterday?


I was thinking that too.


----------



## AfroUchiha (Apr 15, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Will people finally stop calling me crazy for saying the Founders are overrated as fuck?
> 
> 
> I thought you said Wood Dragon solos Rikudou Sage Mode Hokage Naruto yesterday?



That was Naruto restricted to his fight against Delta where he held back Nearly most of his power. This is completely different.


----------



## Tri (Apr 15, 2020)

Naruto pastes them lol.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 15, 2020)

Base Naruto is god tier

And not the weakest or anywhere near the weakest one

He kicks their asses

People who think otherwise need to go re-watch The Last, the Boruto film/CE arc, and read VOTE2 again


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 15, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> i like these "disagree" reactions on my post while you cannot accept that Naruto. Became. SHIT.


You wanna explain to the rest of the class what you think you proved with that scan there pal?

Aside from Ikemoto not having a clue what hes doing or how big shit is supposed to be?

Turn the page dude, a few panels later he also has Sasuke use Amaterasu with the wrong fucking eye...Not the first time either...

The Boruto manga is a joke and Ike is a moron on acid when it comes to respecting its predecessor or keeping anything accurate or consistent to how it used to be.

Thats what you proved there


----------



## Trojan (Apr 15, 2020)

Cherry said:


> The blatant fanboyism in these founders thread
> 
> Naruto destroys low diff


one would think seeing Teen Sasuke speed blitzing JJ Asspulldara and cut him in half should be more than enough
to know that those 2 clowns stand no chance, but apparently not...


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 15, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You wanna explain to the rest of the class what you think you proved with that scan there pal?
> 
> Aside from Ikemoto not having a clue what hes doing or how big shit is supposed to be?
> 
> ...


yea, and what this dumbass draws represents strength of current naruto/sasuke.
Where are island level bijuu bombs?
Where's speed that's infinitely beyond gokages?
Where are massive rasenshurikens?
Where is Naruto's flight?
Where are hundereds of clones?
Nowhere, naruto gets tired afterbusing couple large rasengans, tiny lava rasenshurikens and some healing.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 15, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> yea, and what this dumbass draws represents strength of current naruto/sasuke


No what he draws is his shitty understanding of the verse 

The anime and the films that are also canon show us what they are capable of

As does the latter half of the last arc of the Naruto manga


The Overvoid said:


> Where are island level bijuu bombs?
> Where's speed that's infinitely beyond gokages?
> Where are massive rasenshurikens?
> Where is Naruto's flight?
> Where are hundereds of clones?


This is all a shit tier "didnt = couldnt" argument

Which is...Well...Bullshit 

And again, all of this shit is readily used in the films and anime which are also canon

The novels have them doing other ridiculous shit and are also canon

Guides and novels have them as capable of taking on the entire planet and destroying the world solo...

The author intent for where Naruto and Sasuke are supposed to be strength wise is very clear here

Regardless of ikes headassery and shit ability at doing any action scenes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 15, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The author intent for where Naruto and Sasuke are supposed to be strength wise is very clear here


That's why he adds rikudo tier robots? that's beyond ridiculous, if anyone believes narutoverse includes god tier cyborgs i have bad news for them.


----------



## Omote (Apr 15, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> That's why he adds rikudo tier robots? that's beyond ridiculous, if anyone believes narutoverse includes god tier cyborgs i have bad news for them.



If DBZ came out during the era of the internet, people like this dude would be in total shambles when Dr.Gero came with his Android gang


----------



## The Messiah (Apr 15, 2020)

Obviously Naruto stomps since he’s still amped with rikudou chakra.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 15, 2020)

Omote said:


> If DBZ


Ew, another DBZ-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
Where were your cyborgs when Obito, Kabuto and Madara played war? That's right, they were non-existent.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 15, 2020)

Rikudo BM >> Rikudo KCM >> Rikudo Base > Hashirama >> Madara

BM Naruto stomps and so does KCM Naruto, they won’t even be able to locate him when he’s flickering and BM just leans over and smashes them with his paw without reaction.

Not even getting into a Rikudo Bijuudama, Rikudo chakra alone takes a RnY pricking Chidori and allows it to pulverize half of a speeding meteor when Sasuke wasn’t yet in his prime. Throw that same boost on a 10x Bijuudama (100% BM Flash Bijuudama = 10 TBB > 50% BM Flash Bijuudama = 5 TBB) and you understand how hopeless these two are in opposition.

The worst part about this is neither Hashirama or EMS Madara have any knowledge on Adult Naruto whatsoever. I’d be surprised if they even recognized him, EMS Madara definitely isn’t, he’s never even met or heard of Naruto period prior to the Edo version where Kabuto introduced Madara to him.

These two are prime candidates for Uh oh KO, especially the ridiculously arrogant EMS fodder here who probably charges right into a KO slug by Base Naruto at start battle, and Hashirama gets flicker blitzed and smashed to smithereens by KCM Naruto right after as he’s trying to retrieve unconscious Madara with Human.

This should be locked.


----------



## Alita (Apr 15, 2020)

Naruto fodder stomps.

I'm starting to understand why certain people think the founders are wanked to death around here.


----------



## JayK (Apr 15, 2020)

Nardo tosses them into space

neg diff


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 15, 2020)

Funny how ppl are quick to call base fkn naruto some god tier Yet Till this day I Havnt seen a single logical argument to back this up  

And no, calling base naruto to have moon level durability is not an argument

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 15, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Funny how ppl are quick to call base fkn naruto some god tier Yet Till this day I Havnt seen a single logical argument to back this up
> 
> And no, calling base naruto to have moon level durability is not an argument


His Rasengan killed and BFR’d a god into space through the god’s trump card, his punch KO’d a god, his hand blocked a god’s trump card, his chin tanked a god kick and he bobbed and weaved god strikes.

Are there any other god tests available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AfroUchiha (Apr 15, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> *His Rasengan killed and BFR’d a god into space,* his punch KO’d a god, his hand blocked a god’s trump card, his chin tanked a god kick and he bobbed and weaved god strikes



Kid Naruto and Boruto did the same thing when they killed Urashiki.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 15, 2020)

AfroUchiha said:


> Kid Naruto and Boruto did the same thing when they killed Urashiki.


Urashiki doesn’t exist.

And Naruto’s Rasengan went through the god’s trump card to BFR murder the god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Funny how ppl are quick to call base fkn naruto some god tier Yet Till this day I Havnt seen a single logical argument to back this up
> 
> And no, calling base naruto to have moon level durability is not an argument


 


Also. He's not moon level he's Small Planet level but that's in RSM.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 15, 2020)

AfroUchiha said:


> Kid Naruto and Boruto did the same thing when they killed Urashiki.


Filler garbage. Can I get a manga scan of that happening?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 15, 2020)

AfroUchiha said:


> Kid Naruto and Boruto did the same thing when they killed Urashiki.


There's a very stark difference between:
-Adult Naruto and Boruto
-Kid Naruto and Boruto

And it ain't Boruto.

Also, Urashiki is not a god tier.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 15, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> His Rasengan killed and BFR’d a god into space through the god’s trump card,


Momoshiki is no god tier in durability 
He wouldn’t even tank a PS slash directly 

That ball wasn’t his trump card either 
That’s a laughable statement to think that it was 
He was sucked dry and then from the little chakra he absorbed that’s what he could manage
Unless you’re gna tell me that same raswngan can eradicate the RSM avatar or sasukes Ps 
Because momoshikis elemental attacks were doing that, 



> his punch KO’d a god,



Toneri is no god 
Nor is that punch a base naruto punch when he had his BSM chakra imbued in his first 
Nor does the TCM shroud have some god level durability 
He was a devolved member of the ootsutsuki and let’s face it, his full power only matched full toad SM kyuubi 

It doesn’t even compare to that of the juubi 
The thing which made naruto a god was the rikudo power, which is RSM. 
No RSM = no god 


> his hand blocked a god’s trump card, his chin tanked a god kick and he bobbed and weaved god strikes.


 — that same attack which was spread to an area far greater than the circumference ofthe moon thus naruto only getting hit by a tiny tiny fraction of that power. The same attack which didn’t even have a shockwave. We have already seen naruto needing his full RSM avatar to block sasukes Ps slash which isn’t even close to moon level attack. So please let’s stop pretending this attack is some game changer  

 — god kick? Wtf ahahahaha. You’re reaching hard here. Base momoshikis physicals are pathetic to even kinshikis, and the latter was pretty much defeated by the likes of kurotsuchi and chojuro. His direct sword hit was tanked by chojuro whose no god in durability, infact he has no special Durability at all. So if anything it completely diminishes narutos feat 

 — narutos RSM shroud was pierced by a sword where he was coughing blood, his RSM avatar was eradicated to nothing by momoshikis TBB which is nowhere even close to some Moon level attack nonsense that I’m hearing. If base naruto had “god level durability” he wouldn’t have permanently lost his arm from an explosion which was only slightly stronger than what they had as fkn kids 
Great god level durability 



> Are there any other god tests available?


None because they’re all reaching as explained

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 15, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Momoshiki is no god tier in durability
> He wouldn’t even tank a PS slash directly
> 
> That ball wasn’t his trump card either
> ...


Based on what? The only attack that damaged him was the one that sent him to space.

Sure it was, the ball contained all 5 of his nature transformations and got plowed by Rasengan along with Momoshiki who checked into space.

Toneri is absolutely a god, he severed a moon and was telepathically moving it, that puts him at planetary level which is literally above *all bar Kaguya in terms of DC*.

TCM cloak does have god level durability considering the punch that KO’d Toneri did nothing to his cloak. There’s also the fact that nothing ever destroyed his cloak, so you literally have nothing to begin gauging the durability of it.

The Juubi cannot destroy a planet, Toneri can destroy a planet, and he can do so while fighting KCSM Naruto. That’s a fucking God if I ever saw one. Name someone else who can do it. Who can kill a planet while fighting Naruto? Toneri can. 

It doesn’t matter how strong his attack was, *that is Toneri’s trump card, *and Base Naruto’s arm not only tanked it but was overpowering it.

You seem to believe all gods require certain stats to be god - they don’t. Toneri is a god, Momoshiki is a god, Base Naruto overpowered their Trump cards and defeated them in base. He took their kicks in base. He dodged their attacks in base.

Naruto is a god level in base. Get over it.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 16, 2020)

This way of thinking is incredibly flawed




DaVizWiz said:


> Based on what? The only attack that damaged him was the one that sent him to space.


It’s because when he merged the only attacks dealt were taijutsu
And naruto and sasuke were physically inferior to him, so their fists aren’t gna cut it



> Sure it was, the ball contained all 5 of his nature transformations and got plowed by Rasengan along with Momoshiki who checked into space.


That was not a gudodama if you think it contained all 5 natures
The only feat that ball has is that it got plowed by a rasengan

 — Was not a TBB because it one shorted the far superior RSM avatar which would dump on base narutos rasengans

 — Was not even close to elemental attack barrage due to reason specified above

Matter of fact that ball is really weak the more I think about it, that was based on one attack he absorbed off the scientist, Just one
And this was when he was pretty much taken down by ISO susanoo

Not to mention momkshikis durability is nothing special, he isn’t even close to BM avatar
Just because his overall power puts him at god tier
Doesn’t mean his durability is

What you’re saying is like saying 8G guy has god tier genjutsu because he battled JJ madara- a god tier 
Do yo see how ridiculous this sounds




> Toneri is absolutely a god, he severed a moon and was telepathically moving it, that puts him at planetary level which is literally above *all bar Kaguya in terms of DC*.


his artack has AOE but irs powrr is pretty weak when you consider a chakra fist of BSM is sufficient to tank it
when the much much stronger Ashura avatsr was busted ny an attack nowhere even close to a moon level

i cant grant him the second strojgest attack when it cant even accomplish something momoshikis elemental attacks were shitting on

So really it’s weaker than expansive TSB, quad and flash juubidama, vote3, hagoromos sword of nonoboku, rikudo CT and so many more




> TCM cloak does have god level durability considering the punch that KO’d Toneri did nothing to his cloak.


What are you talking about
He was in his cloak when he got punched
And he lost it then
So clearly his punch KOd the cloak



> There’s also the fact that nothing ever destroyed his cloak, so you literally have nothing to begin gauging the durability of it.


The punch sure did
The same punch which isn’t even mountain level from what we can see



> The Juubi cannot destroy a planet, Toneri can destroy a planet, and he can do so while fighting KCSM Naruto. That’s a fucking God if I ever saw one. Name someone else who can do it. Who can kill a planet while fighting Naruto? Toneri can.


Already addressed why it’s ridiuclis to claim that his attack is stronger than juubidama when it’s damage capabilities are pathetic in compairosn to atleasr 10 attacks I can think of




> It doesn’t matter how strong his attack was, *that is Toneri’s trump card, *and Base Naruto’s arm not only tanked it but was overpowering it.


Yet his RSM avatar was getting shat on by elemental attack’s, got one shorted by a TBB nowhere even near moon level, his RSM shroud was unable to tank a fkn sword where he was left coughing blood,

same base narutos “god arm” was left eradicated by an explosion which is only slightly stronger than what they did as fkn kids

So no,
At this point I’m not seeing anything legitimate apart from people blindly thinking “moon level durability” “god tier” nonsense when naruto is only on thag level witj RSM
And there are not 1, mot 2, not 3, not 4 but over 5 cases that prove my stance



> You seem to believe all gods require certain stats to be god - they don’t. Toneri is a god, Momoshiki is a god, Base Naruto overpowered their Trump cards and defeated them in base. He took their kicks in base. He dodged their attacks in base.
> 
> Naruto is a god level in base. Get over it.


Gods overall power is what can grant them that status
Doesn’t mean every single stat is a god level ability

Let’s actually evaluate facts rather than blindly saying “god tier god tier”
RSM naruto is god tier, but he has no genjjutsu,
So it’s nonsense to assume his genjutsu offense is god tier

8G guy can be very much a god tier
But guess what, his ninjutsu or genjutsu are less than even a fkn jonin

Rikudo sasuke without Susanoo would die to a sword if stabbed in the heart

I can keep going on and on
So please,
Let’s actually divulge to facts on each category and not blndly say “god tier”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

So this is 100% BM Adult Naruto. No SM or SPSM.

If EMS Madara has 100% Kurama, imo the duo win Mid Diff. I don't partake in the God Tier wank.


Rai said:


> Ashura Kurama Mode  deals with Hashirama while another 3 Kurama Mode clone deal with Madara.
> 
> Naruto wins.


No evidence what-so-ever that Naruto can use BM Clones w/o the Six Paths Sage Chakra Mode / Six Paths Haori state.
____________________________________

People acting like God Tier Base Naruto is fact still I see... even though it clearly isn't fact.
Something I have *PROVEN before*. I'm not surprised really... people don't change even when shown the evidence; they carry on believing exactly what they want to.

The Manga has them above-Founder level, they ain't these Super-Gods that the Movies portray them to be there.

And the Manga > Anime > Movies.

The movies can go in the bin where they belong. The anime ain't much better either.

People seriously need to start creating threads worderd...

Manga Adult Naruto
Movie Adult Naruto

Because they're clearly different.

Just like how with DBS, Goku didn't absorb SSJG's power into his Base in the Manga, though he did in the Movies. It's the same deal here.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Naruto fodder stomps.
> 
> I'm starting to understand why certain people think the founders are wanked to death around here.


God Tier Base Fate Bro Wank is FAR WORSE than any Founder Wank.


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> God Tier Base Fate Bro Wank is FAR WORSE than any Founder Wank.


Not even close to being true them being god tier in base is canon unless you’re a galaxy brain like yourself 


Cryorex said:


> So this is 100% BM Adult Naruto. No SM or SPSM.
> 
> If EMS Madara has 100% Kurama, imo the duo win Mid Diff. I don't partake in the God Tier wank.
> 
> ...


the movies are canon and no matter how much you whine about it that won’t change


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

Bnhubuubybybu said:


> Not even close to being true them being god tier in base is canon unless you’re a galaxy brain like yourself
> 
> the movies are canon and no matter how much you whine about it that won’t change


Manga Canon supersedes them. 


This is the second Alt I've seen now using "Galaxy Brain".
Who's banned right now that this could be?


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Manga Canon supersedes them.


I’ll give you that for Boruto but last I checked does the last have a Manga adaptation? No? Then yeah galaxy brain it’s still canon

you’re actually the worst you parade around “theories” that were disproven five years ago that’s why you deserve to be called a galaxy brain because that’s what you are


----------



## Alita (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> God Tier Base Fate Bro Wank is FAR WORSE than any Founder Wank.



It's not wank tho. They have the feats to back it up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> It's not wank tho. They have the feats to back it up.


Movie Only.

Manga >> Movie.


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Movie Only.
> 
> Manga >> Movie.


So does the last have a manga adaptation? 

The manga makes Naruto look stronger in both the anime and movie he needed Sasuke to fight in hand to hand against Momoshiki 

in the manga Naruto keeps up with fused Momoshiki in base and stomps him with his chakra cloak


----------



## Alita (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Movie Only.
> 
> Manga >> Movie.



Last I checked base Naruto took out momo with his max power rasengan in both the boruto anime and manga which are both canon. He could also react to some attacks from transformed momo and take hits from him. He also overcame toneri's golden sword in the last movie which is canon and tanked a attack that blew a hole through the moon.


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Last I checked base Naruto took out momo with his max power rasengan in both the boruto anime and manga which are both canon. He could also react to some attacks from transformed momo and take hits from him. He also overcame toneri's golden sword in the last movie which is canon and tanked a attack that blew a hole through the moon.


Cut the moon in half and Naruto reacted to it at point blank while in base which is ridiculous because that sword took like three seconds to cut the moon in half

are you talking about when Naruto tanked his entire chakra reserves with no visible physical injuries and only passed out because he didn’t have chakra?


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Adult Naruto who has been turned into a nerfed fodder (Gutteruto era), and you're nerfing him further vs the two greatest ninja to ever live

He gets raped by either even with those amps, let alone without

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Adult Naruto who has been turned into a nerfed fodder (Gutteruto era), and you're nerfing him further vs the two greatest ninja to ever live
> 
> He gets raped even with those amps, let alone without


You’re the worst poster on this forum


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Bnhubuubybybu said:


> You’re the worst poster on this forum



Yes, I know. Facts rustle too many people alt account, so if they make you that butthurt then carry on shedding those tears

We don't care, but I'm giving you a giftck


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Yes, I know. Facts rustle too many people alt account, so if they make you that butthurt then carry on shedding those tears
> 
> We don't care, but I'm giving you a giftck



Neg diff my man.

I am not talking about Boruto Naruto but an older Naruto from this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> [LINKHL]562793[/LINKHL]
> Neg diff my man.
> 
> I am not talking about Boruto Naruto but an older Naruto from this!


He’ll cry about it being filler despite Kishimoto calling it chapter 699.5

and him being actively involved in it’s creation by asking for seven script rewrites until he was satisfied with the story


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> [LINKHL]562793[/LINKHL]
> Neg diff my man.
> 
> I am not talking about Boruto Naruto but an older Naruto from this!



It doesn't matter who youre talking about, movies overexaggerate everything. Besides how canon is it really, Kid Naruto knew SCJ, which we know he didn't know in canon so..

Anybody arguing Kishi was involved in anything outside the love story needs to get their head examined. They think he would forgot Naruto never knew SCJ jutsu until he failed to graduate


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> It doesn't matter who youre talking about, movies overexaggerate everything. Besides how canon is it really, Kid Naruto knew SCJ, which we know he didn't know in canon so..


Look at this this goofy nitpicky BS as if the manga doesn’t have little inconsistencies littered throughout it that doesn’t stop the story from being canon

he literally overpowered a moon cutter in base just with his chakra how do you overexaggerate that?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> It doesn't matter who youre talking about, movies overexaggerate everything. Besides how canon is it really, Kid Naruto knew SCJ, which we know he didn't know in canon so..
> 
> Anybody arguing Kishi was involved in anything outside the love story needs to get their head examined. They think he would forgot Naruto never knew SCJ jutsu until he failed to graduate


The movie is canon ... deal with it!

He has moon level AP and defense.

He one-shots Jubito, deal with it!


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> It doesn't matter who youre talking about, movies overexaggerate everything. Besides how canon is it really, Kid Naruto knew SCJ, which we know he didn't know in canon so..
> 
> Anybody arguing Kishi was involved in anything outside the love story needs to get their head examined. They think he would forgot Naruto never knew SCJ jutsu until he failed to graduate


So your entire argument for the movie which Kishimoto acknowledges as being canon not being canon

Is a five second inconsistency at the beginning of the movie which has no effect on the plot?


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Bnhubuubybybu said:


> Look at this this goofy nitpicky BS as if the manga doesn’t have Little inconsistencies later throughout it that doesn’t stop the story from being canon
> 
> he literally overpowered a moon cutter in base just with his chakra how do you overexaggerate that?



Littel inconsistency 

Ninja Naruto's whole existence revolved around him learning that jutsuck

It's not a feat in the slightest.

1. Movies exaggerate

2. It's filler anyway

3. Even if it was canon it means the moon isn't remotely durable. And it goes on to prove that point.

4. Wanna tell us how big the moon is


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Littel inconsistency
> 
> Ninja Naruto's whole existence revolved around him learning that jutsuck
> 
> ...


Kishimoto acknowledges it as canon

that’s your entire argument for the movie not being canon? A five second scene which has no effect on the rest of the movie

You’re a goofy little creep using borderline pointless nitpicks to try to seem smart


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> 3. Even if it was canon it means the moon isn't remotely durable. And it goes on to prove that point.


----------



## Bnhubuubybybu (Apr 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


What’s wrong with him?


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Bnhubuubybybu said:


> Kishimoto acknowledges it as canon
> 
> that’s your entire argument for the movie not being canon? A five second scene which has no effect on the rest of the movie?
> 
> You’re a goofy little creep using borderline pointless nitpicks to try to seem smart



Nothing pointless in facts, youre arguement is it's canon because Kishi went over the scripts. Wrll it's clearly not since the acript itself comes up with something that goes against the origins of Naruto. Kishi is manythings but he's not a retard.

Read below and carry on shedding those tears.



Bnhubuubybybu said:


> So your entire argument for the movie which Kishimoto acknowledges as being canon not being canon
> 
> Is a five second inconsistency at the beginning of the movie which has no effect on the plot?



It has massive impact on everything, Kishi's involvement actually goes meh:/

Canon in what way, that inconsistency is the basis of the love story/meeting/BS. 

Outside of Naruto being forced together by Sakura, I don't see much acceptable canon tbh. 

Anyway, battle scenes are always exaggerated for drama, not that it's relevant. Look at any of the manga fights they get animated they get additions and extraoridinary feats. They're still not canon, there mainly there for entertainment purposes. 

Oh and point 3 still stands.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Yousuck770 said:


> Your entire argument rests on a pointless nitpick and then pretending as if that idiotic over exaggeration has validity
> 
> Again how do you over exaggerate blocking a moon cutter with your arm?



Who are you?

My argument rests on canon being undermined, therefore kishi script supervison is zero.


Go back to number 4.

 don't tell me you made another alt account.

@Ren. Come check this out


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Yousuck770 said:


> No your argument rests on a pointless nitpick which you pretend has validity
> 
> How is your bad faith debating allowed?



You don't know what a nitpick is son.

We critique and rationalize, not nitpick.

That ability takes something out of the capacity of zealots


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 16, 2020)

>Arguing anything Naruto or Madara related with Dergeist

GL but his delusions won’t ever budge


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Cherry said:


> >Arguing anything Naruto or Madara related with Dergeist
> 
> GL but his delusions won’t ever budge



You mean, you getting your ass handed to you, but that's off topic so we'll discuss that some other time

Until then


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

Cherry said:


> >Arguing anything Naruto or Madara related with Dergeist
> 
> GL but his delusions won’t ever budge


Who is arguing with him, he is trolling.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 16, 2020)

@Cryorex  what exactly is optimistic about my post? There's not a single piece of misinformation in it. I cited my source for my reasons and am willing to expand, if you want.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

Dergeist isn't trolling. He just has a viewpoint you don't like.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

People should accept there's two versions of Boruto scaling.

This for & against God Tier Base fan war has become awefully tiresome.

Accepting two different scalings would stop these pointless arguments.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> People should accept there's two versions of Boruto scaling.
> 
> This for & against God Tier Base fan war has become awefully tiresome.
> 
> Accepting two different scalings would stop these pointless arguments.


Thread isn't even solely about Base Naruto though?


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

Someone whos for god tier base will never acknowledge arguments that don't support that notion. 

Someone who's against god tier base will never acknowledge arguments that dont support that notion.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Someone whos for god tier base will never acknowledge arguments that don't support that notion.
> 
> Someone who's against god tier base will never acknowledge arguments that dont support that notion.


Are you trying to reply directly to me or speaking in general?


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Thread isn't even solely about Base Naruto though?


This thread is 100% BM Adult Naruto. How strong that is, is based on either for or against God Tier Base.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Are you trying to reply directly to me or speaking in general?


Directed at the whole thread.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Dergeist isn't trolling. He just has a viewpoint you don't like.


No, he is trolling and he knows it!


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> This thread is 100% BM Adult Naruto. How strong that is, is based on either for or against God Tier Base.


Oh, that's your angle.

I really don't see how Naruto isn't god tier in base though. He's got too many feats/statements/points of emphasis to not be.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Oh, that's your angle.
> 
> I really don't see how Naruto isn't god tier in base though. He's got too many feats/statements/points of emphasis to not be.


The Movies Support God Tier Base, yes. The Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga does not.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> The Movies Support God Tier Base, yes. The Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga does not.


The only movie that is Naruto is the last, it has info that is canon and nowhere in the manga.

It is literary the bridge between 699 and 700

The other one is identical with the manga of Boruto and that I consider fan fiction.

Naruto has the feats to shit on Everyone bar Kaguya in that movie.

Don't like it I literally don't care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Dergeist isn't trolling. He just has a viewpoint you don't like.


He literally called something that was confirmed by kishimoto himself to be non canon

he’s absolutely trolling. You’re  only stanning him because you’re unaware of his gimmick posting style(downplay tf out of naruto/minato and wank Madara or the Uchiha’s)


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> The Movies Support God Tier Base, yes. The Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga does not.


The Boruto manga has him outputting enough power in (after getting drained AND having a god-tier fight) toa god tier (while wielded by his son, mind you, who hadn't even mastered his own variant of the rasengan yet).

He also briefly boxed with said god tier in base to much better effect than the rest of the gokage, who all got one-shotted.

A lot of people also overlook what happened when Momoshiki took over Boruto. He noted that Boruto himself had almost . What does he do after that?

He descends and  then proceeds to molly whop Boro, and kill him with a gigantic rasengan. This was an unconscious,* base *Naruto that had been trapped after going full power against Jigen, so he himself likely didn't have much chakra compared to his usual self. It was still more than enough to slam diff Boro.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

I was wondering who were all the people liking @ARGUS 's posts. And of course it was trolls or people who generally have no idea what they're talking about.

Base Naruto is god tier. That's a fact. He can tag a god tier. Block a punch from a god tier and kill a god tier.

He was god tier in base ever since he got that Rikudo amp which allowed him to throw hands with Rinnegan Saskue even though the latter was able to effectively blitz Juudara and cleave him in half.

Aswell as blow up a meteor the size of Konoha's skyline with a mere Chidori.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Momoshiki is no god tier in durability


He is actually. He's a god tier and thus has the stats of one,durability included.


ARGUS said:


> He wouldn’t even tank a PS slash directly


Based off of what?



ARGUS said:


> Toneri is no god
> Nor is that punch a base naruto punch when he had his BSM chakra imbued in his first
> Nor does the TCM shroud have some god level durability


Toneri is an alien. He's a god tier bud.



ARGUS said:


> He was a devolved member of the ootsutsuki and let’s face it, his full power only matched full toad SM kyuubi


His full power matched BSM Naruto post Rikudo amp. So he's god tier. Thanks for proving our points bud.





ARGUS said:


> . His direct sword hit was tanked by chojuro whose no god in durability, infact he has no special Durability at all. So if anything it completely diminishes narutos feat


It wasn't tanked It sliced his chest clean open and had blood fly into the air. That wasn't a tanked attack and it was a casual attack from Kinshiki.

That'd also be a low end feat if anything as there's many other peices of evidence that make it obvious Kinshiki is god tier


ARGUS said:


> narutos RSM shroud was pierced by a sword where he was coughing blood, his RSM avatar was eradicated to nothing by momoshikis TBB which is nowhere even close to some Moon level attack nonsense that I’m hearing. If base naruto had “god level durability” he wouldn’t have permanently lost his arm from an explosion which was only slightly stronger than what they had as fkn kids
> Great god level durability


His shroud was peirced by who's sword? Momoshiki can absorb jutsu and amplify it's power exponentially. Absorbing a mountain vaporizing attack and combining it with other ninjutsu and then amping it exponentially make its more powerful to an absurd extent.

That's just a testament to the power of Momoshiki's ability. It's not an anti-feat. I've also yet to see anyone bring up the moon level feat so it's seems like you're strawmanning an imaginary person and having an argument with them.

You've yet to set any other argument as the main one you're trying to refute. Naruto lost his arm to an explosion resulting from an amaertasu amped Chidori and a rasengan.

We legit saw a weaker Chidori vaporize a meteor.

A Chidori that was calced as Small Island level according to the .

And we know Naruto's rasengan is atleast comparable to that same Chidori. So an explosion from two small island level attacks colliding only manages to destroy Naruto's arm and he's not god tier?

And you say their attacks were only slightly stronger than when they were kids?




You're a troll Argus.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> He is actually. He's a god tier and thus has the stats of one,durability included.


Based on what exactly??


> Toneri is an alien. He's a god tier bud.


More baseless comments.


> His full power matched BSM Naruto *post Rikudo amp*. So he's god tier. Thanks for proving our points bud.


Bold is fan-fiction. Only the Seals had Hagaromo's Six Paths Chakra, which they lost. SPSM & Rinnegan are separate to the Six Paths Amp.


> It wasn't tanked It sliced his chest clean open and had blood fly into the air. That wasn't a tanked attack and it was a casual attack from Kinshiki.
> 
> That'd also be a low end feat if anything as there's many other peices of evidence that make it obvious Kinshiki is god tier


Only thing that suggests Kinshiki is god Tier, is him going toe-to-toe with Sasuke, a Sasuke who you've applied your fan-fiction permanent Six Paths Amp too.


> We legit saw a weaker Chidori vaporize a meteor.
> A Chidori that was calced as Small Island level according to the .


Studio Perriot Glorified Filler, just like Toneri VS Naruto is too. Next KN6 Naruto VS Pain will be valid feats right?

The Last is a credible source sure(not)... even though it has a physical Kurama on the moon outside of Naruto... right............ the only thing canon about The Last, is the Love Story. Toneri was a filler enemy to facilitate that to an audience so they could make a movie.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Momoshiki is no god tier in durability
> He wouldn’t even tank a PS slash directly
> 
> That ball wasn’t his trump card either
> ...



Savage solo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 16, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Funny how ppl are quick to call base fkn naruto some god tier Yet Till this day I Havnt seen a single logical argument to back this up


Oh youve seen plenty

You just are too stuck in your ways to comprehend blatant showings apparently

Naruto, in base, overpowered and withstood this attack


And Naruto, in Base and exhausted, tanked this attack, easily greater than a Juubidama in size



And Naruto, In Base while drained, could react to and parry and take the hits of Fused Momoshiki, literally 2 God tiers in 1





All of these instance are undeniably God tier showings

Its just blatant denial and stubboirness on yours and 2 or 3 other mental giants parts to try and state otherwise



ARGUS said:


> And no, calling base naruto to have moon level durability is not an argument


Saying "thats not an argument" is also not an argument

And Im sorry...but Naruto having blatantly more raw speed and power and durability than anyone who isnt God tier and even INCLUDING soem god tiers absolutely does make him God tier

And thast what his moon feats accomplish no matter how wet your panties are for downplaying him



Cryorex said:


> So this is 100% BM Adult Naruto. No SM or SPSM.
> 
> If EMS Madara has 100% Kurama, imo the duo win Mid Diff. I don't partake in the God Tier wank.


Nah you just partake in FOunders wank and God tier downplay tho


Cryorex said:


> Manga >> Movie.


been through this teh last time you tucked tail and ran from me when you got exposed dude

The movies events are directly referenced by the manga and the anime and the novels and the guides

The Last is also flat out a Kishimoto work

Its canon

The Last also isnt even fucking needed to put Naruto as God tier in Base 

Its hilarious how hard you work to discredit just a single argument


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The Last also isnt even fucking needed to put Naruto as God tier in Base


If you solely look at the Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga, nothing suggests God Tier base... Naruto is barely scraping God Tier at Full Power.

Only the Movies portray them as such.

In regards to Momoshiki attacking Base Naruto, Naruto was instantly overwhelmed. Momoshiki's Physical stats were going against the 4 Neo Kage's before now, he was running for sweat life from Darui. Transformed Momoshiki isn't going to be *massively *stronger than before.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh youve seen plenty
> 
> You just are too simple to comprehend blatant showings apparently
> 
> ...





You still posting fanfic.

The fact Naruto in base tanks something when Chidori clash blows off his arms tells us what exactly. What makes this argument worse is the fact that the jutsu that took off Naruto and Sasuke's arm was fueled by Kurama chakra. Something that should pale in comparison to Rokudo chakra, yet..

Anyway, looking flashy or impressive doesn't make it/the jutsu strong. Try and register that fact once in a while when you try and show Naruto tanking something here or there.

Btw, have you scaled the moon for us yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Naruto is barely scraping God Tier at Full Power.


 wtf lmao.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> If you solely look at the Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga, nothing suggests God Tier base


Literally boxed with Fused Momo

Literally boxed with Jigen, even in Base while injured to an extent with his fucking KBs, who has PS OHKOing taijutsu power

SO youre wrong here as well

Real subtle goalpost shift tho

> Claims a source isnt canon
> Gets debunked
> States that using ONLY A SPECIFIC canon source while ignoring all other EQUALLY CANON SOURCES makes his argument true tho
> Still wrong even playing by his "prove me wrong" "no but not that way tho" rules

Cant wait to see what you hide behind next


Cryorex said:


> Naruto is barely scraping God Tier at Full Power.





Cryorex said:


> Only the Movies portray them as such.


Movies are canon

Canon anime arcs also paints them as God tier

Guides also do it and they are canon

Novels as well

Annnnnd so does the manga

Get the fuck over it 

Youve got nothing and everyone knows it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> wtf lmao.


In the Gaiden & Manga based on feats, he isn't. And it's incredibly obvious.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally boxed with Fused Momo


Means fuck all because you don't know how strong Fused Momo is, and considering Base Momo was running from Darui for sweat life. Transformed Momo is barely above SM Madara hahaha, since SM Madara could have ALSO easily also one shotted the Neo 4 Kage.


> Literally boxed with Jigen, even in Base while injured to an extent with his fucking KBs, who has PS OHKOing taijutsu power


Jigen was owning them, and had like 1% Chakra left at that point. OHKO'ing PS Taijutsu was when he had most of his power. Try again, because you been schooled again. Jigen's strength is also an unknown, we scale Jigen off Naruto & Sasuke, not the other fucking way around.


> > Claims a source isnt canon
> > Gets debunked
> > States that using ONLY A SPECIFIC canon source while ignoring all other EQUALLY CANON SOURCES makes his argument true tho
> > Still wrong even playing by his "prove me wrong" "no but not that way tho" rules
> ...


When you stop taking Studio Perriots filler garbage as canon let me know, what a joke.


> Get the fuck over it
> 
> Youve got nothing and everyone knows it


I've schooled you in relation to God Tier Base before, only you and your little group of followers believe it so strongly. Half the fanbase know God Tier Base doesn't exist. Try the fuck again.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> In the Gaiden & Manga based on feats, he isn't. And it's incredibly obvious.


???

This is pretty outta pocket. I can see if you think him being god-tier in base is wrong/debatable, but FULL power Naruto barely scraping in? That's pretty egregious.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Means fuck all


> Literally fucks off a God tier portrayed at kaguyas level
> "means nothing"

What a fucking joke of an argument 

Concession accepted dude


Cryorex said:


> because you don't know how strong Fused Momo is


Directly hyped to be a Kaguya level threat actually 

Stated to be capable of fucking up entire planets and is literally his day job

Begone thotted BM Killer Bee with casual fucking ease before fusing 

Could fuck with Rinnegan Sasuke before fusing, same Sasuke who is JJ level in speed and strength easily

And Fused Momo could fuck with RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke at the same goddamn time

We know EXACTLY how strong Fused Momo is

Youre just being insanely dishonest about everything as always

You have no actual argument bar making shit up and shifting goalposts

Thats 2 posts in a row now youve done that


Cryorex said:


> Base Momo was running from Darui for sweat life


But slap diffed BM Killer Bee 

He wasnt running from Darui

He dodged Daruis attacks

Bit of a difference

Add to that Sasuke and Naruto were also there, as was Gaara


Cryorex said:


> Transformed Momo is barely above SM Madara hahaha


Pretty fucking fake dude

Literally nothing to back this at all

Just your own headcanon which is all you fucking ever even attempt to argue with pathetically enough 


Cryorex said:


> Jigen was owning them


I never said he wasnt

Naruto was till blocking his hits tho

And surviving them

Despite them being PS busting



Cryorex said:


> OHKO'ing PS Taijutsu was when he had most of his power.


Which he still has at that moment

Thats why he doesnt drop out of his transformation or start to fuck up his body 

When he runs out of power, those things DO HAPPEN tho

Aint that odd 


Cryorex said:


> When you stop taking Studio Perriots filler garbage as canon let me know


TL was directly written by Kishimoto dude






"The story concept and character designs are all orginally created by Masashi Kishimoto, and, FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER, HE ALSO EXERCISED COMPLETE EDITORIAL SUPERVISION"

Stop playing dumb if you can fucking help it 


Cryorex said:


> I've schooled you in relation to God Tier Base before,


You havent schooled anyone in jack fucking shit kid 

Your useless ramblings that you manage to sell mental giants liek fucking deregist of all goddamn people on dont impress or prove anything to anyone

Kinda why NO ONE IN HERE is agreeing with either of you 2 and EVERYONE ELSE agrees with me 


Cryorex said:


> only you and your little group of followers believe it so strongly


If by "my little group of followers" you mean literally everyone who has entered this thread sans you, dere and argus...then yeah sure okay 


Cryorex said:


> Half the fanbase know God Tier base doesn't exist.


Its literally just the 3 of you 

Anyone who saw The Last or the Boruto film, anyone who watches the canon anime arcs and anyone who read the novels/guides/manga will laugh in your face tho

Naruto is undeniably God tier in base

And the shittiest of shit tier arguments that is "a project DIRECTLY WRITTEN and OVERSEEN by KISHIMOTO HIMSELF is somehow NOT CANON" does nothing to alter that

As even ignoring The Last, you still have no argument


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> > Literally fucks off a God tier portrayed at kaguyas level
> > "means nothing"
> 
> What a fucking joke of an argument
> ...


They thought wrong, clearly they were unknowingly referring to Jigen. Since as I've said, Base Momo was running from Darui for sweat life and you have NO COUNTER.

Concession accepted bud.


> Begone thotted BM Killer Bee with casual fucking ease before fusing


EMS Madara or Base Hashi could have easily done that.



> Could fuck with Rinnegan Sasuke before fusing, same Sasuke who is JJ level in speed and strength easily


Sasuke was amped by the Six Paths power of Yin seal against Madara & Kaguya, a temporary amp. Before you're reply, no you're wrong, I'm right.


> And Fused Momo could fuck with RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke at the same goddamn time


Yes, agreed. Versions of RSM Naruto & Rinnegan Sasuke that don't have you're fan-fic Six Paths Amp. SPSM & Rinnegan are seperate to the Six Paths Chakra amp, like I said, those were the Seals which they lost. You're wrong.


> We know EXACTLY how strong Fused Momo is


No... we don't. You just think you do, like you think you know everything. Pathetic really.


> Youre just being insanely dishonest about everything as always


That's you...



> You have no actual argument bar making shit up and shifting goalposts
> 
> Thats 2 posts in a row now youve done that


Contrived nonsense, now you're just attacking me. Proving nothing.



> But slap diffed BM Killer Bee


Anyone EMS Madara and above can do that.


> He wasnt running from Darui
> 
> He dodged Daruis attacks
> Quote
> ...


Absolute nonsense...

It's shown extremely clearly in the Manga that Kinshiki was being schooled by 2 Kage's with some help from Sasuke which they didn't receive until they were already winning against Kinshiki.

Base Momo & Kinshiki were struggling against run of the mill Kage Levels. Stop ignroing facts just because they put down you're really bad beliefs.


> I never said he wasnt
> 
> Naruto was till blocking his hits tho
> 
> ...


Completely invalid believe since PS busting was when he entered FP, he was at 1% Chakra at the end of the fight. What an idiotic statement.



> TL was directly written by Kishimoto dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What utter garbage... you really think Kishi is responsible for all the combat animation and every single thing that happened in the fights all the details. I think fucking not.

He wrote a story, and Studio Perriot filled in all the details.

It's as clear to anyone that there's something "wrong" with the last, it literally screams Studio Perriot filler influence, the over the top destructive feats, Kurama being outside of Naruto in physical form, the whole fucking moon base plot, and ootsutsuki plot lines, it was a typical Shippuden Movie.

You're naive if you think Kishi was responsible for 100% of it.

I made a fucking thread about wether God Tier base was a thing or not and it WAS 50 FUCKING 50, so shove that shit right up your bullshitting ass.


> Naruto is undeniably God tier in base


In your fairytale land of imagination, fucking hell haha.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 16, 2020)

No actual argument in there just bitching about a thread that got like 12 participants and painting that as "50% of the fandom"

Amazing dishonesty

No retort to Momo and NArutos blatant God tier portrayal, no retort to The Last being written directly by Kishi and made canon, no retort to the guides backing it, the novels backing it and the anime backing it with its canon arcs either.

Gg man

Crashed and burned like always


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 16, 2020)

WAIT WAIT WAIT

WAIT A FUCKING SECOND


Cryorex said:


> You really think Kishi is responsible for all the combat animation and every single thing that happened in the fights. I think fucking not.


Did this kid seriously just fucking try and claim that nothing is canon unles KISHIMOTO ANIMATES EVERY FUCKING BIT OF IT?

Dude...

Kishi isnt an animator

What kind of fucking nonsense is that 

Holy fuck the goalpost shifting 

First we had "TL isnt canon" then after that was proven wrong we had "Ignoring TL means they arent God tier" and that was wrong too and now its "If Kishi didnt animate it it doesnt count"???

What the actual fuck?

Dude Kishi had COMPLETE EDITORIAL SUPERVISION OVER THE ENTIRE PRODUCT AND WROTE THE ENTIRE STORY

THAT MEANS he literally HANDED THE STAFF WHAT THEY NEEDED TO ANIMATE and then LOOKED AT WHAT THEY WERE ANIMATING AND SAID "YES" or "NO"

YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT YOURE TALKING ABOUT

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raiken (Apr 16, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> 
> WAIT A FUCKING SECOND
> 
> ...


You're talking absolute shit yet again, give it a fucking rest.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> They thought wrong, clearly they were unknowingly referring to Jigen. Since as I've said, Base Momo was running from Darui for sweat life and you have NO COUNTER.
> 
> Concession accepted bud.
> 
> ...



My man, that post was bursting a lot of bubbles

You forgot one thing, Kishi wrote the last, "sorry completely supervised it," but forgot kid Naruto didn't have shadow clone jutsu

 The brains are running wild with "sources," yet common sense not so much. Anybody who believes that crap


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> You're talking absolute shit yet again





WorldsStrongest said:


> "The story concept and character designs are all orginally created by Masashi Kishimoto, and, FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER, HE ALSO EXERCISED COMPLETE EDITORIAL SUPERVISION"


"Kishi had nothing to do with the fights he just WROTE THEM and HAD TOTAL SUPERVISION OVER THE ENTIRE PROJECT"

You give it a fucking rest man

With your goalpost shifting ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> The fact Naruto in base tanks something when Chidori clash blows off his arms tells us what exactly


A small island level Chidori amped by amaterasu and the chakra from the bjuii.



dergeist said:


> What makes this argument worse is the fact that the jutsu that took off Naruto and Sasuke's arm was fueled by Kurama chakra


And?

It was also fueled by Rikudo chakra.

You're a troll who knows nothing.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

Just concede @ARGUS


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> A small island level Chidori amped by amaterasu and the chakra from the bjuii.



The pathetic comeback
Small Island level

And negligible amount of Bijuu chakra fuled jutsu, how are you scaling morsels of chakra 




> And?






> It was also fueled by Rikudo chakra.
> 
> You're a troll who knows nothing.



Sure it was, Kurama chakra is rokudo chakra

Troll is smart


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> The pathetic comeback
> Small Island level


It's not a comeback it's a rebutall.

Small island level is what Saskue's Chidori was calced to be in damage output w/o any chara from the 8.5 bjuii or amaterasu lacing it


dergeist said:


> Sure it was, Kurama chakra is rokudo chakra


Saskue has Rikudo chakra ever since he got the seal bud. It's fueling his every technique.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> It's not a comeback it's a rebutall.
> 
> Small island level is what Saskue's Chidori was calced to be in damage output w/o any chara from the 8.5 bjuii or amaterasu lacing it



It's a fictional rebuttal with zero substance. It was calculated to be small island level when all the clash did was destroy parts of the statues while blowing them over.



> Saskue has Rikudo chakra ever since he got the seal bud. It's fueling his every technique.



Yes, he has. He ran out so he absorbed Kurama chakra. Not rocket science Jim, but Kurama chakra isn't rokudo chakra.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven't seen posts get so many dislikes in long time.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> I don't take this "Naruto couldn't get weaker because he still has rikudo chakra"
> I look at feats, with destructive capability, defense and comparison to Naruto from original manga and by these feats any founder destroys.



Props



dergeist said:


> It's a fictional rebuttal with zero substance


A fictional rebutall? The rebutall occured,it happened and it was real.

The substance was the calculations on how powerful the technique was.



dergeist said:


> It was calculated to be small island level when all the clash did was destroy parts of the statues while blowing them over.


That specific Chidori wasn't. A weaker Saskue's chidori was.



dergeist said:


> Not rocket science Jim, but Kurama chakra isn't rokudo chakra.


Nice strawman bud. Show me the post where I claimed this.

I'll wait.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> A fictional rebutall? The rebutall occured,it happened and it was real.
> 
> The substance was the calculations on how powerful the technique was.



No it was the delusional of a rebuttal. Followed by a claim of calculations, yet zero substance to back such claims for critique.

Small island level




> That specific Chidori wasn't. A weaker Saskue's chidori was.



Kurama chakra wasn't rokudo chakra, so yeah it was. Think vote 1 Kurama chakra for both sides.




> Nice strawman bud. Show me the post where I claimed this.
> 
> I'll wait.




An implication of it's existence is the claim itself. Nice try at deflecting, but I repeat Kurama chakra that fueled Sasuke's Jutsu and Naruto's wasn't and isn't rokudo chakra. There was ro rokudo chakra period. No amount rubbish is going to make it so.

Anyway, I've been waiting for your proofs for quite some time now, so when your ready bring it. Until then you are listed as a failed troll


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> No it was the delusional of a rebuttal.


''It was the delusional of a rebutall.''

Who'd you say your dealer was?





dergeist said:


> Followed by a claim of calculations, yet zero substance to back such claims for critique.
> 
> Small island level


I posted the link to the small island level calculations.

The drug is affecting you eye sight too?





dergeist said:


> Kurama chakra wasn't rokudo chakra, so yeah it was. Think vote 1 Kurama chakra for both sides.


English?


dergeist said:


> An implication of it's existence is the claim itself. Nice try at deflecting, but I repeat Kurama chakra that fueled Sasuke's Jutsu and Naruto's wasn't and isn't rokudo chakra. There was ro rokudo chakra period. No amount rubbish is going to make it so.
> 
> Anyway, I've been waiting for your proofs for quite some time now, so when your ready bring it. Until then you are listed as a failed troll



It seems like with every post you lose a dozen brain cells which is why every post seems less legible than the previous one.

I don't even know what you're saying here or are trying to say here.

You need rehab bud.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> -insert head canon here-



I expect facts, next time bring them

Until then, sleep well a flop of a troll


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

dergeist said:


> I expect facts, next time bring them
> 
> Until then, sleep well flopped troll


I stand corrected. It seems you don't even know the definition of headcanon or troll anymore(probably never did) . What's next? You forget the password to your account?

That'd be a blessing.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 16, 2020)

Look who we have here,
The biggest fucking minion out here
I would be losing my brain cells over this but whatever



Marvel said:


> He is actually. He's a god tier and thus has the stats of one,durability included.


Did you not read my post on how retarded this analogy is?
 — Is RSM narutos or Momoshikis genjutsu offense also god tier, given that they’re “god tiers”
 — Is 8G guys genuutsu “god tier” given he accomplished far more against jin madara (a god) than what base fkn naruto did against momoshiki

So he blocked off one strike and gets punched meters back and all of a sudden he’s a god? Wtf

Is Darui or gaara a god given that they petttt much cornered momoshiki and it needed kinshikis absorption to tango with them in taijutsu?
Stop it

what makes a person “god tier” is their overall power
That doesn’t mean every single stat is “god tier”
I know it’s hard for you, but let’s actually be unbiased and evaluate real feats rather than stupidly and baselessly moaning “god tier”



> Based off of what?
> 
> 
> Toneri is an alien. He's a god tier bud.
> ...


 — Mentions BSM naruto
 — goes on calling him god


Have already debunked how ineffective his moon slicing beam is in real combat
And if he gets raped against every “rikduo character” then He’s not “god tier”





> It wasn't tanked It sliced his chest clean open and had blood fly into the air. That wasn't a tanked attack and it was a casual attack from Kinshiki.


It wasn’t a casual attack
But it sure as hell was far far stronger than base momoshikis kick which you lot were raving about
So much for kinshiki having this “god tier” strength when a direct hit to the sword would inflict the same damage to chojuro than it would to humanoid RSM naruto
Who coughing blood from an attack off someone whose strength is pathetic in comparison to kinshiki

Nice try though


> That'd also be a low end feat if anything as there's many other peices of evidence that make it obvious Kinshiki is god tier


Either you believe he’s a god tier
Or you don’t

Whatever “evidence” you may try to Use, once you apply it in context, it becomes garbage as always
It’s just how you argue

Kinshiki getting outdone by chokuro and kurotsuchi certainly doesn’t make him a god tier when the weakest god tier would run througj 5 kage level like they’re trash



> His shroud was peirced by who's sword?


By shin


> Momoshiki can absorb jutsu and amplify it's power exponentially. Absorbing a mountain vaporizing attack and combining it with other ninjutsu and then amping it exponentially make its more powerful to an absurd extent.


Was the sceientist attack he absorbed some mountain buster?
No it fucking wasn’t
Was momo pretty much taken down when he absorbed that one attack? Yes

So given what he absorbed and the state he was in, we can easily deduce that attack was measly in comparison to what he dished out even in base such as TBB and elemental attacks



> That's just a testament to the power of Momoshiki's ability. It's not an anti-feat. I've also yet to see anyone bring up the moon level feat so it's seems like you're strawmanning an imaginary person and having an argument with them.


I already countered the moon level argument I suggest you read before you come bitching back to me

Even if it’s a testament to his ability
It certainly provides evidence that the final ball he used was pathetic to what he dished our earlier
Unless you believe base narutos rasengan can bust RSM avatar 





> You've yet to set any other argument as the main one you're trying to refute. Naruto lost his arm to an explosion resulting from an amaertasu amped Chidori and a rasengan.


Yet that explosion was only slightly stronger than what they had as kids
Real amazing moon level durability of “Base rikudo” naruto
Funny how all these blind witnesses points sound completely retarded once they’re hit with cold facts



> We legit saw a weaker Chidori vaporize a meteor.
> 
> A Chidori that was calced as Small Island level according to the .


Did naruto lose his arm from meteor level chidori?
No he lost it from an attack explosion which was much smaller than even vote statues
So please stop bringing up irrelevant nonsense

OBD calcs? Really now
And lol if you think sometjig that was only slightly bigger than hokage faces is “small island” level
By that logic CST should have been continent level given it eradicated everything in the hidden leaf including the 20km forest of death which is far greater than the hokage faces


> And we know Naruto's rasengan is atleast comparable to that same Chidori. So an explosion from two small island level attacks colliding only manages to destroy Naruto's arm and he's not god tier?


This belongs in the wall of fail just like half your posts
Again fucking learn how to evaluate feats
*naruto didn’t tank “island level” chidori” , he lost an arm from something which was only slightly stronger than what they had as kids*

Had that explosion been “small island” level, the entire valley would have been dismantled with all land completely destroyed



> So
> And you say their attacks were only slightly stronger than when they were kids?
> 
> 
> ...


We can clearly tell from the clash they had you buffoon

>tried calling me a troll
>uses retarded baseless arguments such as “small island level chidori” to claim naruto lost his arm from that attack even though we see the attack which cost his arm being far smaller than even mountain leveL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll respond to that in a minute. But haven't you learned that you're usually always wrong after getting slapped around by Android all the time?

@ARGUS


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> I'll respond to that in a minute. But haven't you learned that you're usually always wrong after getting slapped around by Android all the time?
> 
> @ARGUS


I don’t even know who android is? 
Unless he’s cctr9 in which case not only has he avoided me after getting schooled but the dude has openly admitted to me he looks upto me for most manga opinions 

I know you’re obsessed with me and crave my attention but atleast Know your shit before you moan off to me or come starting a war at my page


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 16, 2020)

Look who we have here, 
>The guy who quotes me first 
>Gets humiliated for bringing up retarded arguments 
>Then “dissappears” after sending me a neg 
>Then comes back again and we repeat the same thing. 





WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh youve seen plenty
> 
> You just are too stuck in your ways to comprehend blatant showings apparently
> 
> Naruto, in base, overpowered and withstood this attack


[/quote]
 

Fuckin helll it’s like I’m repeating myself again and again cus clowns don’t read what I say 

 — toneris attack is not strong pound for pound given it spanned a length far greater than even then circumference of the moon, it didn’t even generate a shockwave 
So in essence naruto is only getting hit by a tiny tiny fraction of that amount 

if you think base naruto has some moon level durability then there are 5 cases which flat out dump this nonsense 

1. Far More durable RSM avatar getting eradicated by momos TBB which is nowhere near moon level 

2. Far more durable RSM shroud getting pierced by a sword leaving naruto coughing blood 

3. Same “god tier base naruto” getting his arm permanently eviscerated from an attack which wasn’t even mountain level and only slightly stronger than what they had as kids 

4. Far far more durable Ashura avatar getting eradicated by an attack nowhere even near moon level 

5. His far more durable RSM avatar getting shat on by mere elemental attacks which were nowhere near moon level

So please just stop it 
The only way “base naruto has some god tier durability” is if you believe he’s far far more durable in base than the RSm avatar or Ashura avatar, but even that is refuted given what happened at final vote clash 

Conclusion: toneris attack has range but it’s piss weak given it can’t accomplish what a mere rasengan/chidori clash could 



> And Naruto, in Base and exhausted, tanked this attack, easily greater than a Juubidama in size


Yeah no. 
Again if you think this attack is ranked
Then you must also think the base rasengan and enton clash is stronger than juubidama 
Cus thay sure damaged naruto a lot more than this “easily greater than juubidama” attack 

If you believe this then we’ll be having a new edition to the wall of fail 



> And Naruto, In Base while drained, could react to and parry and take the hits of Fused Momoshiki, literally 2 God tiers in 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reacting to 2 hits and getting clowned doesn’t make you a god tier 
Tobirama did that to juubito 
He tagged him and even landed blows on him, is he also a god tier now? 

Easily one of the dumbest things I have seen 

Darui and gaara cornered base momkshikk who toook down RSM avatar naruto 
Are they also god tier now? 



> Its just blatant denial and stubboirness on yours and 2 or 3 other mental giants parts to try and state otherwise
> 
> 
> Saying "thats not an argument" is also not an argument


 

All I see is nonsense backed up by no evidence
I already debunked all your arguments again 
But we know the process now don’t we? 

 — you will cry after this, and just send me a neg
 — you will disappear
 — then 2 weeks later come back again and spout the same nonsense and claim that I am just ignorant 

 


> And Im sorry...but Naruto having blatantly more raw speed and power and durability than anyone who isnt God tier and even INCLUDING soem god tiers absolutely does make him God tier


He doesn’t 
Not at base you idiot 
He lost his arm from a clash which wS barely stronger than what they had as kids
The same attack which would be laughably tanked by most ppl at that level 



> And thast what his moon feats accomplish no matter how wet your panties are for downplaying him



I don’t downplay anyone 
I just have. A brain to logically evaluate feats and not blindly moan over god tier BS which he isn’t at base
He only gets to that level at RSM as repeatedly shown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AfroUchiha (Apr 16, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh youve seen plenty
> 
> You just are too stuck in your ways to comprehend blatant showings apparently
> 
> ...



Actually you're wrong about the second attack. Naruto didn't tank it. It put him out of commission and almost killed had it not been for Sakura constantly healing him for days.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 16, 2020)

AfroUchiha said:


> Actually you're wrong about the second attack. Naruto didn't tank it. It put him out of commission


Hes out of commission because the 2nd attack is literally 100% of his own chakra fired back at him

He visibly takes no damage from the attack


----------



## The Messiah (Apr 16, 2020)

Lol. I’m in the camp of base Naruto not being god tier but wtf cryorex.

You giving us a bad look with dumb shit like full power Naruto not being god tier.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

The Messiah said:


> Lol. I’m in the camp of base Naruto not being god tier but wtf cryorex.
> 
> You giving us a bad look with dumb shit like full power Naruto not being god tier.


You guys have a bad look regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

The Messiah said:


> Coming from one of the biggest idiots on this site.




Don't talk about yourself like that.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't think idiot should even be in your vocabulary if you believe Base Naruto isn't god tier.


----------



## The Messiah (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> I don't think idiot should even be in your vocabulary if you believe Base Naruto isn't god tier.


Coming from the guy that thinks Kaguya doesn’t get soloed by Itachi.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

The Messiah said:


> Coming from the guy that thinks Kaguya doesn’t get soloed by Itachi.


Most of this site believes that.


----------



## The Messiah (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Most of this site believes that.


Nah bro. Most people that think that are just trolling. Itachi is clearly superior to Kaguya.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

The Messiah said:


> Nah bro. Most people that think that are just trolling. Itachi is clearly superior to Kaguya.


So you're a troll.

Gotcha


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 16, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Props


..?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> ..?



All your posts in versus threads are usually wrong but that one was right.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2020)

The Messiah said:


> Coming from the guy that thinks Kaguya doesn’t get soloed by Itachi.



are you @MaruUchiha 's dupe?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> are you @MaruUchiha 's dupe?


Doubtful


----------



## The Messiah (Apr 17, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> are you @MaruUchiha 's dupe?


Yes


----------



## dergeist (Apr 17, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Look who we have here,
> The biggest fucking minion out here
> I would be losing my brain cells over this but whatever
> 
> ...





ARGUS said:


> Look who we have here,
> >The guy who quotes me first
> >Gets humiliated for bringing up retarded arguments
> >Then “dissappears” after sending me a neg
> ...



That's what you call shit diff solos


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Look who we have here,
> The biggest fucking minion out here
> I would be losing my brain cells over this but whatever


You lost your brain cells before you came to this thread. Hence this shitshow we have here.



ARGUS said:


> Is RSM narutos or Momoshikis genjutsu offense also god tier, given that they’re “god tiers”


No because they haven't shown any genjutsu techniques. But if they did I see no reason why the wouldn't be.


ARGUS said:


> Is 8G guys genuutsu “god tier” given he accomplished far more against jin madara (a god) than what base fkn naruto did against momoshiki


Might Guy dosen't know genjutsu genuis. Momoshiki>>Jin Madara anyway so moot point bud




ARGUS said:


> So he blocked off one strike and gets punched meters back and all of a sudden he’s a god? Wtf


No.




learn how to read bud. Your butt buddies didn't teach you how to do that?


ARGUS said:


> Is Darui or gaara a god given that they petttt much cornered momoshiki and it needed kinshikis absorption to tango with them in taijutsu?
> Stop it



They didn't corner anybody. Momoshiki was simply running because there were two people stronger than him in the area(Naruto & Saskue).

You stop it.



ARGUS said:


> what makes a person “god tier” is their overall power
> That doesn’t mean every single stat is “god tier”
> I know it’s hard for you, but let’s actually be unbiased and evaluate real feats rather than stupidly and baselessly moaning “god tier”


It kinda does. Name one god tier that doesn't have god tier speed,strength,and durability.

I'll wait.




ARGUS said:


> Mentions BSM naruto
> — goes on calling him god


Yes he's god tier.

Base Naruto is god tier

and BSM Naruto is stronger than Base Naruto so he's god tier by extension.

Was that hard for you?

Do I need to walk you through that notion step by step?

Huh Argus?





ARGUS said:


> Have already debunked how ineffective his moon slicing beam is in real combat
> And if he gets raped against every “rikduo character” then He’s not “god tier”


Who exactly are you talking about. The Moon slicing beam is rel and if you ''debunked'' it. It wasn't in response to me.




ARGUS said:


> It wasn’t a casual attack
> But it sure as hell was far far stronger than base momoshikis kick which you lot were raving about


So now you're strawmanning me.

Claiming I argued things I've never argued for.

Nice Argus. You getting slapped around that badly you resort to that?

Well I guess you can call me Android 2.0




ARGUS said:


> So much for kinshiki having this “god tier” strength when a direct hit to the sword would inflict the same damage to chojuro than it would to humanoid RSM naruto


He was hlding back against Chojuro genuis. It's not rocket science unless you're now saying Chojuro has comparable stats to Adult Saskue.




ARGUS said:


> Who coughing blood from an attack off someone whose strength is pathetic in comparison to kinshiki
> 
> Nice try though


When was this>





ARGUS said:


> Either you believe he’s a god tier
> Or you don’t


He is god tier as proven but you and your merry band of trolls seem to be in denial of that.





ARGUS said:


> Whatever “evidence” you may try to Use, once you apply it in context, it becomes garbage as always
> It’s just how you argue


No Argus. All your posts are garbage and primarily consist of strawmans because you can't refute my original argument you make shit up and say you ''debunked it.''



ARGUS said:


> Kinshiki getting outdone by chokuro and kurotsuchi certainly doesn’t make him a god tier when the weakest god tier would run througj 5 kage level like they’re trash


Kinshiki wasn't outdone by Chojuro and Kurostichi.



Conventionally left that out huh Argus.





ARGUS said:


> By shin


Low end feat.

Dismissed



ARGUS said:


> Was the sceientist attack he absorbed some mountain buster?




Why don't you ask him?

Fact of the matter is that Momoshiki can exponentially increase the power of an jutsu he absorbs.



ARGUS said:


> So given what he absorbed and the state he was in, we can easily deduce that attack was measly in comparison to what he dished out even in base such as TBB and elemental attacks


No.

Try again




ARGUS said:


> I already countered the moon level argument I suggest you read before you come bitching back to me
> 
> Even if it’s a testament to his ability
> It certainly provides evidence that the final ball he used was pathetic to what he dished our earlie


No

Try again




Pure speculation


ARGUS said:


> Unless you believe base narutos rasengan can bust RSM avatar


No I don't. But thats irrelevant.



ARGUS said:


> Yet that explosion was only slightly stronger than what they had as kids
> Real amazing moon level durability of “Base rikudo” naruto
> Funny how all these blind witnesses points sound completely retarded once they’re hit with cold facts


Attack Potency. You've been here for what? Seven years? And don't know what Attack Potency is?

A3 tanked a bjuiibomb but could be damaged by Nukite. Meaning Nukite is above mountain level in attack potency as it inflicts more damage than TBB's do.

Does that mean Nukite can destroy a mountain? No


ARGUS said:


> Did naruto lose his arm from meteor level chidori?
> No he lost it from an attack explosion which was much smaller than even vote statues
> So please stop bringing up irrelevant nonsense


No he lost his arm from a stronger chidori clashing with a rasengan.

Attack Potency clown learn it.





ARGUS said:


> OBD calcs? Really now


Yup. OBD calcs.



Prove them wrong then



ARGUS said:


> And lol if you think sometjig that was only slightly bigger than hokage faces is “small island” level
> By that logic CST should have been continent level given it eradicated everything in the hidden leaf including the 20km forest of death which is far greater than the hokage faces


Island Level in AP. Continental CST also isn't a thing as hidden leaf isn't contiennt size and adding 20km of forest doesn't change that.


ARGUS said:


> This belongs in the wall of fail just like half your posts
> Again fucking learn how to evaluate feats





ARGUS said:


> *naruto didn’t tank “island level” chidori” , he lost an arm from something which was only slightly stronger than what they had as kids*


I never said he tanked it.

Nice strawman tho bud.





ARGUS said:


> We can clearly tell from the clash they had you buffoon
> 
> >tried calling me a troll


I didn't try to call you a troll.

i did call you a troll.

Whatchu gonna do about it?



ARGUS said:


> uses retarded baseless arguments such as “small island level chidori” to claim naruto lost his arm from that attack even though we see the attack which cost his arm being far smaller than even mountain leveL


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2020)

dergeist said:


> That's what you call shit diff solos


No that's what you call the ramblings of a troll who has no idea what they're talking about.

But go ahead and keep being a cheerleader and maybe Argus will give you the dick you've been craving so badly.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> toneris attack is not strong pound for pound given it spanned a length far greater than even then circumference of the moon, it didn’t even generate a shockwave
> So in essence naruto is only getting hit by a tiny tiny fraction of that amount


No No NO.

All this has been done to hell and back. The OBD provides the calc that prove Naruto tanked that attack.


ARGUS said:


> Far More durable RSM avatar getting eradicated by momos TBB which is nowhere near moon level


Attack Potency learn it


ARGUS said:


> Far more durable RSM shroud getting pierced by a sword leaving naruto coughing blood


Low end/Outler



ARGUS said:


> Same “god tier base naruto” getting his arm permanently eviscerated from an attack which wasn’t even mountain level and only slightly stronger than what they had as kids


Attack Potency learn it


ARGUS said:


> Far far more durable Ashura avatar getting eradicated by an attack nowhere even near moon level


Attack Potency learn it



ARGUS said:


> His far more durable RSM avatar getting shat on by mere elemental attacks which were nowhere near moon level


Attack Potency learn it



ARGUS said:


> Again if you think this attack is ranked
> Then you must also think the base rasengan and enton clash is stronger than juubidama
> Cus thay sure damaged naruto a lot more than this “easily greater than juubidama” attack


He doesn't think that though. So why even bring that up?



ARGUS said:


> Reacting to 2 hits and getting clowned doesn’t make you a god tier


Throwing hands with a God tier kinda make syou god tier bud. Him killing a god tier with a rasengan also proves that aswell as him throwing hands with a god tier(Rinnegan Saskue) in VotE



ARGUS said:


> Tobirama did that to juubito
> He tagged him and even landed blows on him, is he also a god tier now?


That was due to teleportation.


ARGUS said:


> Easily one of the dumbest things I have seen


And you're easily one of the dumbest people I've encountered on this site. 



ARGUS said:


> Darui and gaara cornered base momkshikk who toook down RSM avatar naruto
> Are they also god tier now?


They didn't corner him. Chasing after someone doesn't mean your corner them.

What's wrong with you?



ARGUS said:


> you will cry after this, and just send me a neg
> — you will disappear
> — then 2 weeks later come back again and spout the same nonsense and claim that I am just ignoran


We neg you because all your post are garbage.

 We dissapear because you refuse to concede and two weeks later we come back because that's when we've regained the patience to deal with you


ARGUS said:


> He doesn’t
> Not at base you idiot


Pot. Kettle.Black assuming he was an idioit.



ARGUS said:


> He lost his arm from a clash which wS barely stronger than what they had as kids
> The same attack which would be laughably tanked by most ppl at that level


So you're saying that VotE Naruto and Saskue's rasengan and chidori clash was barely stronger than the one that had as kids?


Slap yourself and then drive to the nearest mental instutuion and check yourself into it.

Pronto.


ARGUS said:


> I don’t downplay anyone
> I just have. A brain to logically evaluate feats and not blindly moan over god tier BS which he isn’t at base
> He only gets to that level at RSM as repeatedly shown


No he's god tier in base as shown in movies,manga,tv you name it.

You're just in denial and can't stop strawmanning and being blatantly dishonest.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 17, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Look who we have here,
> >The guy who quotes me first
> >Gets humiliated for bringing up retarded arguments


"gets humiliated"

Says the guy who argues 1 Rinnegan hand me down is a fucking Juubi tier amp and that moon level feats arent God tier...

Piss off troll 


ARGUS said:


> >Then “dissappears”


Dude...You quote me like a week after the fact to pick up the debate half the time

If anyone "disappears" its you


ARGUS said:


> Fuckin helll it’s like I’m repeating myself again and again cus clowns don’t read what I say


More like you need to repeat your headcanon over and over again cuz its not read in the manga

Which Ive read

And you clearly fucking havent


ARGUS said:


> toneris attack is not strong pound for pound


Yes

Yes it is

It splits the entire fucking moon in half overcoming its GBE when it does it

You have zero fucking idea what youre talking about

Toneri, even OUTSIDE OF TCM is also stated to be capable of TKing the moon directly into the planet and killing everyone on it which Naruto agrees with

They are fucking moon level

Youre just fucking blind


ARGUS said:


> So in essence naruto is only getting hit by a tiny tiny fraction of that amount


Naruto literally fucking catches and overpowers the swing of the entire blade and halts it

You have no fucking idea what youre talking about



ARGUS said:


> if you think base naruto has some moon level durability then there are 5 cases which flat out dump this nonsense
> 
> 1. Far More durable RSM avatar getting eradicated by momos TBB which is nowhere near moon level


Why would you claim Momos TBB isnt Moon level

You have no basis for that at all

Following your own logic, if RSM avatar > Base Naruto, and Base Naruto took a moon level attack then RSM is moon level+

Thats how scaling works

Not surprised you cant keep up tho


ARGUS said:


> 2. Far more durable RSM shroud getting pierced by a sword


Which is an outlier low end feat

There are far more instances of KCM shrouds taking hilariously more powerful attacks than that even pre Rikudo

From steam release hits to Juubitos attacks to the Juubis goddamn cataclysm 

But sure

RSM is fucking katana tier 

Cuz anyone but your galaxy brained entourage is even gonna look twice at that pathetic attempt at downplay that borders on spiteful trolling

This shit doesnt even merit a goddamn reply

Dont be play dumb

I assume youre playing...


ARGUS said:


> 3. Same “god tier base naruto” getting his arm permanently eviscerated from an attack


You mean at VOTE2?

After fighting a war which was stated to have heavily drained him, fighting his Juubi fucking amped rival and taking the blowback from 2 planetary amped blasts, falling from the goddamn stratosphere, fighting in hand to hand for like 12 hours straight and then getting tagged by every remaining ounce of his and Sasukes and Kuramas combined power after all that ccumulated injury and fatigue?

Yep

SUPER applicable to what Im talking about here

Also gonna ignore TL Naruto >>> WA Naruto too I suppose and that eh didnt train and improve for 3 years

What a pathetic fucking debater you are


ARGUS said:


> 4. Far far more durable Ashura avatar getting eradicated by an attack nowhere even near moon level


> Literally tagged by 2 planet level amps being used by 2 already moon-planet level dudes
> "not moon level"

You sincerely have no clue what youre talking about


ARGUS said:


> 5. His far more durable RSM avatar getting shat on by mere elemental attacks


Thrown out by an Otsutsuki > Toneri

Therefore moon level scaling


ARGUS said:


> The only way “base naruto has some god tier durability” is if you believe he’s far far more durable in base than the RSm avatar or Ashura avatar


Or, if, ya know, you know what fucking scaling is and youre not a dumbass about it


ARGUS said:


> Conclusion:


Conclusion, ARGUS is washed up has been of a poster who cant tell canon material from his left ass cheek with both hands and a map


ARGUS said:


> Yeah no.
> Again if you think this attack is ranked
> Then you must also think the base rasengan and enton clash is stronger than juubidama


Or that Fresh Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Fatigued

But yeah no you might be onto something with that rampant dishonesty bruh


ARGUS said:


> Reacting to 2 hits and getting clowned doesn’t make you a god tier


Blocking them and taking them directly and not fucking dying does tho


ARGUS said:


> Tobirama did that to juubito


Fused Momo >>>>>>>> Juubito

And Tobirama never blocked Juubito

Troll harder


ARGUS said:


> Easily one of the dumbest things I have seen


I concur, pretending Tobirama placing a seal on a Berserk obito is applicable to trading blows with him is pretty fucking stupid


ARGUS said:


> All I see is nonsense backed up by no evidence


When you look at your own post history?

Yeah I know

Bit of a shitshow


ARGUS said:


> — you will cry after this, and just send me a neg
> — you will disappear
> — then 2 weeks later come back again and spout the same nonsense and claim that I am just ignorant


Its odd cuz thats actually what you do

Wonder how long Im gonna need to wait to get a reply back when you bump this outdated thread 

2 weeks this time?


ARGUS said:


> He doesn’t
> Not at base you idiot


He does

Refer to canon you galaxy brained moron

Fucks with Rinnegan Sasuke whos JJ tier in speed and strength, fucks with toneir whos moon level, fucks with Fused Momo, fucks with Jigen...

Backed by the novels and guides too

Youve got nothing


ARGUS said:


> I don’t downplay anyone


> Literally just tried to argue RSM naruto is genuinely Katana tier with a straight face

Moron


ARGUS said:


> I just have. A brain to logically evaluate feats and not blindly moan over god tier BS which he isn’t at base


Im sure by now anyone with eyes can tell whats hilarious about this sentence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## dergeist (Apr 17, 2020)

Marvel said:


> No that's what you call the ramblings of a troll who has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> But go ahead and keep being a cheerleader and maybe Argus will give you the dick you've been craving so badly.



Says the voracious cock eating troll


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Says the voracious cock eating troll


Tell me when Argus pops your cherry.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 17, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Tell me when Argus pops your cherry.



I'd say the same to you, but the amount of cocks you've sampled and received is unfathomable, so..


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2020)

dergeist said:


> I'd say the same to you, but the amount of cocks you've sampled and received is unfathomable, so..


You have me confused with PocketGod.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 17, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "gets humiliated"
> 
> Says the guy who argues 1 Rinnegan hand me down is a fucking Juubi tier amp and that moon level feats arent God tier...
> 
> ...


Says the one who repeatedly gives me new ''wall of fail'' material everytime he spouts his mouth 
clown ass 
my sig just highlights just some of your retarded ass statements 

and atleast get your facts right before you run your mouth, 
getting 2 rinnegan for the original weilder is a pretty huge fucking buff, given statements from BZ, Obito and Madara himself 

real ironic coming from you too, given you moan about sasuke (who has 1RG) is stronger  than prime jin madara who has RG, SPSM and Juubi 
youre a bum, 



> More like you need to repeat your headcanon over and over again cuz its not read in the manga
> 
> Which Ive read
> 
> ...


>doesnt counter a single argument when i debunked this fools crap 5x over  
>just says ''get your headcanon'' and '''yes it is'' and ''moon split"
>concession accepted 
 



> Toneri, even OUTSIDE OF TCM is also stated to be capable of TKing the moon directly into the planet and killing everyone on it which Naruto agrees with
> 
> They are fucking moon level
> 
> ...


If youre going to moan about ''just moon level'' and ''yes it is'' and ''you have no idea''
then im not gna waste my time when you dont even have the sense to argue and counter someones points 
read my post, or come bback with some argument otherwise i dont wna waste my time and braincells over your clown ass 

fucking give me arguments or GTFO  



> Why would you claim Momos TBB isnt Moon level
> 
> You have no basis for that at all


because even fused momo was nowhere near planet level 
let alone base 
because it didnt kill naruto inside RSM avatar when an attack nowhere even near planet level dumped the far far superior Ashura Avatar

unless youre going to give me another wall of fail statement moaning that base adult naruto is more durable than AA 




> Following your own logic, if RSM avatar > Base Naruto, and Base Naruto took a moon level attack then RSM is moon level+
> 
> Thats how scaling works


Uhm, no, 
because we saw RSM shroud getting pierced by a regular sword from fkn shin to an extnet where he was coughing blood 
because we saw far more durable Ashura avatar get whooped off by an attack nowhere even near planet level
because we saw *the same base rikudo naruto get his arm permanently eradicated from an attack smaller thna even VOTE statues*

learn how scaling works before you moan off again clown 

that moon slicing beam was piss pathetic pound for pound if it couldnt even go through BSM chakra imbued fist
no differentt from juubis tenpenchi, had a huge AOE but couldnt breach KN0 cloak 



> Not surprised you cant keep up tho
> 
> Which is an outlier low end feat
> 
> ...


Striked requires no response just like all your post when all youve been spouting is ''yes it is'' and ''you dont know'' and ''moon level'' 
all garbage and no arguments, 
just what to expect from WorldsWeakest 

as for your justification, that is by far the stupidest argument 
when it comes to base durability, we are talking about flesh and bone, that shit doesnt change given how exhausted you are, 
chakra can heal you chakra can give you strength or durability in constructs, but it cant change how tough your skin is 

''base adult sasuke who has similar durability to base adult naruto was also getting pierced and affected by small shuriken 
GTFO with your moon level nonsense 




> Yep
> 
> SUPER applicable to what Im talking about here
> 
> ...


no argument again except for 'yep' and shitty insults
concession accepted 
 

and no, TL naruto in BSM is pisss pathetic weak in front of RSM/AA naruto 
getting other half of kyuubi doesnt compare to teh enormous buff that RSM or almost the worlds NE provides


> > Literally tagged by 2 planet level amps being used by 2 already moon-planet level dudes
> > "not moon level"
> 
> You sincerely have no clue what youre talking about


no argument again except runnign his mouth on planet level 
and moaning that i have no idea when this clown doesnt even know how to address posts


> Thrown out by an Otsutsuki > Toneri
> 
> Therefore moon level scaling
> 
> ...


 
no argument again except for nonsense and shitty insults
wtf is this garbage 



> Blocking them and taking them directly and not fucking dying does tho
> 
> Fused Momo >>>>>>>> Juubito
> 
> And Tobirama never blocked Juubito


Did tobirama tag juubito? yes he did 
are you trying to justify that base naruto some moon level character and some god tier becuase he reacted to some hits? yes you are 

i just brought your shitty argument into context and all i see is ''fused momo >>>>>>>> juubito'' garbage when this fool also has juubito as a god tier



> Troll harder
> 
> I concur, pretending Tobirama placing a seal on a Berserk obito is applicable to trading blows with him is pretty fucking stupid
> 
> ...


again no arguments but just insults 
concession accepted
 



> Backed by the novels and guides too
> 
> Youve got nothing


What novel and guide backs this up? 
real funny that now youre reaching for novels 


> > Literally just tried to argue RSM naruto is genuinely Katana tier with a straight face
> 
> Moron
> 
> Im sure by now anyone with eyes can tell whats hilarious about this sentence


did he get pierced by a katana and start coughing blood? yes he did, so fkn stop reaching here and admit the fkn blatant fact which the manga shows 

now lets actually summarise what happened here

>worldsweakest moans his mouth about me being washed up or ''shitty debater'' yet anyone with eyes can fkn see he didnt address* A SINGLE POINT* and all he has said is ''yes it is'' and ''you dont know anything'' 

>worldsweakest continously provides me with wall of fail statements because thats all he can resoort to when arguing for his non existant statements, then as usual runs off becaues he cant face me

>worldsweakest argument iis that base naruto is moon level whilst the same RSM naruto who canonically got wrecked by attacks no where near that level, 
so either worldsweakest thinks base naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RSM naruto, which is a wall of fail statement 
or that base naruto actually isnt moon level, which is what i have been fkn saying 

>worldsweakest doesnt understand that to debate you *actually ahve to address arguments* and not just say ''yes it is'' and send ''primary school insults''

>worldsweakest continously gets clowned by me several several times, and his justification for running away as always is that i can sometimes take time to respond, because his posts for fkn essays long and i have other things in m life apart from just NF


youre a bum, i just lost soo many brain cells arguing with this idiot who didnt even provide a single damn argument and just repeated his nonsense again without ever responding to mine,

this is my last reply to you, go bitch about me with your minion Marvel who is also deep down obsessed with me


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 18, 2020)

Yo this thread got heated


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2020)

Might have thread of the year material here folks.

*bookmarked*


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Kishi had nothing to do with the fights he just WROTE THEM and HAD TOTAL SUPERVISION OVER THE ENTIRE PROJECT"
> 
> You give it a fucking rest man
> 
> With your goalpost shifting ass


Why the fuck we are even entertaining this.

The last as a movie is more important than all the Boruto manga.

It links Naruto to 700 and Boruto manga.

Not that I would not like the Boruto manga to disperse.

The last is cannon PERIOD.


Marvel said:


> Don't talk about yourself like that.


Who the heck is this dupe?
Should  I call some mods!


Marvel said:


> Most of this site believes that.


And is still a crap argument.


ShinAkuma said:


> Might have thread of the year material here folks.
> 
> *bookmarked*


Want me to also post in it?

To make is the thread of the decade?


----------



## Raiken (Apr 18, 2020)

The arrogance of some people is astounding haha.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> The arrogance of some people is astounding haha.


Are you talking about you?

You don't need to agree with me or the rest of the forum just to give good arguments.

You only have I don't believe that, good, no one cares.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Are you talking about you?


Nope.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Nope.


That was a rhetorical question.

You are not supposed to answer that!


----------



## Raiken (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You only have I don't believe that, good, no one cares.


99% of the arguments against are also subjective & strongly opinionated so right back at you hypocrite.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> 99% of the arguments against are also subjective & strongly opinionated so right back at you hypocrite.


That is was arrogance is, to say that the rest are wrong and you are correct.

Let me educate you a little, there is no wrong or right only perspective.

And your perspective is wrong from my point of view, why because you are not debating for this subject but for a PL hierarchy of yours wich means we are debating with a wall that is inflexible.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let me educate you a little, there is no wrong or right only perspective.


What do you mean?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> What do you mean?


You are not Kishimoto so in fact we are all subjective and even he can be subjective.

Because he is human and his statement can be debunked by his other statement because he is not the most consistent of manga authors and even if he was, he is still human!

If you don't believe this then most likely you are arrogant in that your understanding of this fiction is better than 99% of NF forum.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And your perspective is wrong from my point of view, why because you are not debating for this subject but for a PL hierarchy of yours wich means we are debating with a wall that is inflexible.


That's also the same for the opposition, 99% of Boruto VS Naruto threads come down to how strong people think Naruto & Sasuke are.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> That's also the same for the opposition, 99% of Boruto VS Naruto threads come down to how strong people think Naruto & Sasuke are.


Yes but the others did not say that as an individual the rest are wrong and I am right.

In fact the point of a debate is to share your perspective and show your point that might be so different that it will shock the others and to convince that yours are better not to prove someone wrong or right because that does not exist!

Shit, I gone full philosophy, need more coffee.

@dergeist  stop trolling man


----------



## Raiken (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes but the others did not say that as an individual the rest are wrong and I am right.
> 
> In fact the point of a debate is to share your perspective and show your point that might be so different that it will shock the others and to convince that yours are better not to prove someone wrong or right because that does not exist!


Originally for the longest time I debated with an open mind and flexible approach, similar to how you're saying.

But I kept getting attacked to the point of redicule by a select few posters acting like the idea of believing that Adult Naruto & Sasuke are *not* God Tier in Base was retarded and that I'm an idiot. Despite having a lot of evidence backing it up; as well as quite a few posters backing the idea.

I often tried finding a compromise, finding somewhere in the middle that coincided with the viewpoints of both sides, or perhaps that the Manga & Movies follow different scaling, but nope. No one wants to play nice.

It's their way or the high way.

So I'll fight fire with fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Originally for the longest time I debated with an open mind and flexible approach, similar to how you're saying.


That is the only way.


Cryorex said:


> But I kept getting attacked to the point of redicule by a select few posters acting like the idea of believing that Adult Naruto & Sasuke are *not* God Tier in Base was retarded and that I'm an idiot. Despite having a lot of evidence backing it up; as well as quite a few posters backing the idea.


Mate is not a shame to be wrong, I in fact even if I am wrong can make fallacies and artifices to back my claims, but there comes a point what do I have to gain, if nothing then I back off.


Cryorex said:


> I often tried finding a compromise, finding somewhere in the middle or perhaps that the Manga & Movies follow different scaling, but nope. No one wants to play nice.


Expecting someone will play nice on the internet is a fouls errand, that was not my point if someone is inflexible, then attack his points, set a limit and prepare we agree to disagree.


Cryorex said:


> It's their way or the high way. So I'll fight fire with fire.


Meaning you lost, If you fight fire with fire you gain nothing but also play his pace and tempo.

Note, I did this game with mods, not a good position to be in.

I hope I helped also you can read this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Base Naruto won't beat Pain, even EoS, let alone adult.
Unless you include help from tailed beasts, that's not really base already.
Kyubi chakra amped base Naruto from EoS is strong, sure, he might even take on Pain without CT or CST in a hard fight, but he's not god tier


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Base Naruto won't beat Pain, even EoS, let alone adult.


Yep, garbage argument!



The Overvoid said:


> Unless you include help from tailed beasts, that's not really base already.


Now you are delusional.



The Overvoid said:


> Kyubi chakra amped base Naruto from EoS is strong,


Again having the cake and eating it.

We change what base now means to justify our own crap arguments!

Let's make our own crap argument, Pain is shit if we remove his eyes chakra and limbs.

Mate with that logic base means anything that is not chakra based everything  has chakra in it


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Base Naruto won't beat Pain, even EoS, let alone adult.



lol

eos base naruto would beat the crap out of pain and it's not even funny


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hashirama + like 6 other upper tier Shinobi struggled to beat Juubito 

RSM Naruto >> Juubito


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yep, garbage argument!
> 
> 
> Now you are delusional.
> ...


and the title "comedian of the year goes go..."
Base is anything that's below basic sage mode, tailed beast chakra cloak, kn, kcm, rsm and other *modes.*
Base naruto from EoS is no different from base naruto in PA, same physical stats, same battle strategy. The only difference now is that base naruto is working together with tailed beasts inside of him and can actually cast a ton of jutsu. He still cannot throw a rasenshuriken, he durability from a mode speed for that. Pain bodies won't be impressed from a odama rasengan barrage, one doggo for all the clones with them.
And, of course, he cannot get out of CT with base form, as he saod hasn't it been for his kn8 hebwould have died in it.
Also he'll die from CST.
While a not-god-tier EMS Madara won't even feel a thing from CST and will get out of CT using his perfect susanoo in both instances.
(Lol idk why i wrote "he needs speed to throw a rasenshuriken", fixed it)


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> and the title "comedian of the year goes go..."


You!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Base is anything that's below basic sage mode, tailed beast chakra cloak, kn, kcm, rsm and other *modes.*
> Base naruto from EoS is no different from base naruto in PA, same physical stats, same battle strategy. The only difference now is that base naruto is working together with tailed beasts inside of him and can actually cast a ton of jutsu. He still cannot throw a rasenshuriken, he durability from a mode speed for that. Pain bodies won't be impressed from a odama rasengan barrage, one doggo for all the clones with them.
> And, of course, he cannot get out of CT with base form, as he saod hasn't it been for his kn8 hebwould have died in it.
> Also he'll die from CST.
> ...


You are a joke.




The Overvoid said:


> While a not-god-tier EMS Madara won't even feel a thing from CST and will get out of CT using his perfect susanoo in both instances.
> (Lol idk why i wrote "he needs speed to throw a rasenshuriken", fixed it)


He was cut in two by a sword.

Did you even read the manga?


----------



## MarF (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> and the title "comedian of the year goes go..."
> Base is anything that's below basic sage mode, tailed beast chakra cloak, kn, kcm, rsm and other *modes.*
> Base naruto from EoS is no different from base naruto in PA, same physical stats, same battle strategy. The only difference now is that base naruto is working together with tailed beasts inside of him and can actually cast a ton of jutsu. He still cannot throw a rasenshuriken, he needs speed for that. Pain bodies won't be impressed from a odama rasengan barrage, one doggo for all the clones with them.
> And, of course, he cannot get out of CT with base form, as he saod hasn't it been for his kn8 hebwould have died in it.
> ...



Are you for real?

Base Naruto after his Rikudo power up improved massively.

Speed:

He ran from somewhere in the frost country to the fire/sound border in the time Kakashi and Hagoromo exchanged a few sentences with one another.

He reacted to Rikudo Sasuke in a forward rush and blocked his strike. Reacted to Amaterasu. Reacted to Fused Momoshiki and blocked/dodged hits from him.

Strength:

A punch from him when he was extremely exhausted send Sasuke flying and smashed him into a cliffside. His CES punch literally knocked Toneri out of his TCM cloak. Same Toneri that earlier took on a BSM Rasengan with a basic arm block and sustained only a few scratches.


Durability:

While unconscious he tanked his own entire chakra reserves exploding into a massive blast that put a giant hole into the moon. Took multiple hits from Fused Momoshiki while being weakened and was fine afterwards.

Ninjutsu:

Base Naruto can not only throw FRS, he can even guide it around mid flight with pin point accuracy, cutting the puppet carrying Hinata in half while not harming her. His Rasengan scales to Sasuke's Chidori which vaporized a meteor that was about to wipe out Konoha.

Taijutsu:

TL Naruto casually blitzed and ragdolled Toneri's puppets with just Taijutsu. Same puppets that casually shat on Hiashi + some other Hyuuga.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are a joke.


mm, shows me the last movie gif, says something about jokes.


Ren. said:


> He was cut in two by a sword.


you have weird humor.
Firat of all it was rikudo chakra lightning blade.
Second... madara didn't use susanoo, not even ribs.


MarF said:


> He ran from somewhere in the frost country


what the fuck is frost country?


MarF said:


> A punch from him when he was extremely exhausted send Sasuke flying and smashed him into a cliffside. His CES punch literally knocked Toneri out of his TCM cloak


oh, the last again.. movie where sasuke's rinnegan was turned off and fucking raikage cannon... surely a valid source..
And it was a punch with his kcm concentrated.


MarF said:


> Base Naruto can not only throw FRS, he can even guide it around mid flight with pin point accuracy,


proof from manga?


MarF said:


> cutting the puppet carrying Hinata


oh, the last again...


MarF said:


> TL Naruto casually blitzed and ragdolled Toneri's


ok.. just shut up ok?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Firat of all it was rikudo chakra lightning blade.


So that chakra made his speed and grip increase LOL!
Did you think before you typed?


The Overvoid said:


> Second... madara didn't use susanoo, not even ribs.


So you think Susanoo is now >>> Body of a Jin!

Seriously now did you read the manga?

Obito with his Body tanked more that an EMS Suanoo with no ying-yang chakra.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So that chakra made his speed and grip increase LOL!


you need a very good therapist.





Ren. said:


> So you think Susanoo is now >>> Body of a Jin!


jin durability is weird.
It tanks massive explosions like lava rasenshuriken burst but gets penetrated by sasuke's katana when he switches places.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> jin durability is weird.
> It tanks massive explosions like lava rasenshuriken burst but gets penetrated by sasuke's katana when he switches places.


Wierd ... because it does not fit your narrative LOL!



The Overvoid said:


> you need a very good therapist.


Sorry mate, insulting me means nothing.

The blade itself can't cut without enough force or speed.
Learn to debate first.

Similar to how the punch used on Toneri can't push him back just because it glows yellow.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The blade itself can't cut without enough force or speed.


like sasuke, full of rikudo chakra didn't get stats amped..?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Similar to how the punch used on Toneri can't push him back just because it glows yellow.


i already said how garbage the last is with no rinnegan sasuke and raikage cannon.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 18, 2020)

@Ren.

stop wasting your time mate



The Overvoid said:


> i already said how garbage the last is with no rinnegan sasuke and raikage cannon.



and boruto is better?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Base Naruto won't beat Pain, even EoS, let alone adult.
> Unless you include help from tailed beasts, that's not really base already.
> Kyubi chakra amped base Naruto from EoS is strong, sure, he might even take on Pain without CT or CST in a hard fight, but he's not god tier


Slap yourself.

We've seen Base Naruto throw hands with the same person who blitzed JJ Madara. We've seen him kill a god tier with a COR while he's in Base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2020)

Vast majority of this post is literally argus running from shit he doesnt like and claiming direct canon occurrences he cannot refute are "not an argument"

Wow


ARGUS said:


> Says the one who repeatedly gives me new ''wall of fail'' material everytime he spouts his mouth





ARGUS said:


> my sig just highlights just some of your retarded ass statements


Dude fuck a sig...I could fill an entire worst statements THREAD with the shit youve said in this discussion alone

This is the 2nd post in a fucking row you are genuinely arguing that Hokage RSM Naruto is Katana tier

What a lost cause



ARGUS said:


> getting 2 rinnegan for the original weilder is a pretty huge fucking buff


Not compared to the fucking Juubi it isnt 

Which is what I prefaced a minute ago


ARGUS said:


> real ironic coming from you too, given you moan about sasuke (who has 1RG) is stronger than prime jin madara who has RG, SPSM and Juubi


"Hurr durr only 1 rinnegan doe" isnt an argument

Sasuke is flat out superior by feats

End of story

He has received a chakra more potent and more plentiful than the Juubi, and is physically superior to Madara even without SPSM going for him in all but his most powerful state and even then its debatable, and his Rinnegan is also flat out more powerful and more capable than Madaras 2 again, as per feats.

You wanna argue this is cuz Madara didnt get a chance to show off his true powers or something? Fine, do you. But Ive got evidence, you dont regardless.


ARGUS said:


> >doesnt counter a single argument when i debunked this fools crap 5x over


> Claims I didnt give a single argument


WorldsStrongest said:


> It splits the entire fucking moon in half overcoming its GBE when it does it


Theres an argument debunking your "GWR is weak pound for pound" headcanon

Also as fucking if Kishi even knows the difference between "pound for pound" damage or otherwise in ANYTHING hes ever done


WorldsStrongest said:


> Toneri, even OUTSIDE OF TCM is also stated to be capable of TKing the moon directly into the planet and killing everyone on it which Naruto agrees with


Theres an argument directly in the fucking narrative of The Last debunking the notion that they arent moon level yet again

This shit is directly stated


WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto literally fucking catches and overpowers the swing of the entire blade and halts it


Another argument against your "not moon level" headcanon and your "pound for pound" garbage that nothing even remotely implies


WorldsStrongest said:


> if RSM avatar > Base Naruto, and Base Naruto took a moon level attack then RSM is moon level+
> 
> Thats how scaling works


Basic fucking scaling, debunking your tangent that is BM is damaged by something it somehow debunks Base NArutos feats, rather than have BM scale to it...Which is common fucking sense.


WorldsStrongest said:


> There are far more instances of KCM shrouds taking hilariously more powerful attacks than that even pre Rikudo
> 
> From steam release hits to Juubitos attacks to the Juubis goddamn cataclysm


An argument I genuinely cannot even fucking believe I had to make

But several points on why a POST RIKUDO 100% KURAMA RSM AMPED SHROUD ISNT FUCKING KATANA LEVEL

BECAUSE EVEN PRE RIKUDO 50% BASE KURAMA SHROUDS WERE LOLING AT ATTACKS WAY STRONGER

CONSISTENTLY

And you were just focusing on an outlier

REALLY need to learn what basic scaling is and how to employ it arggy

This is pathetic


WorldsStrongest said:


> You mean at VOTE2?
> 
> After fighting a war which was stated to have heavily drained him, fighting his Juubi fucking amped rival and taking the blowback from 2 planetary amped blasts, falling from the goddamn stratosphere, fighting in hand to hand for like 12 hours straight and then getting tagged by every remaining ounce of his and Sasukes and Kuramas combined power after all that ccumulated injury and fatigue?
> 
> ...


An argument debunking your claim that since an exhausted, 16 year old, injured and half dead base Naruto lost his hand at VOTE2, that makes it impossible for a fresh, 19 year old, totally fine and much stronger Base Naruto to be Moon level

Dude this argument is so fucking stupid you may as well have said 'Well academy Naruto didnt bust a moon so Hokage Naruto cant be moon tier either"

Character growth fucking happens, and add to that WA Naruto at VOTE2 was SHREDDED even BEFORE he lost his arm

Get over it 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Also gonna ignore TL Naruto >>> WA Naruto too I suppose and that eh didnt train and improve for 3 years


Again, me just pointing out an obvious canon fact that you were blatantly ignoring to push your headcanon that WA Naruto being injured while dead on his feet somehow disproves what an older and stronger and fresh Naruto could do...


WorldsStrongest said:


> > Literally tagged by 2 planet level amps being used by 2 already moon-planet level dudes
> > "not moon level"


Me addressing your stupid headcanon that IA and AA dont touch Moon level

When they are the full power, and when I say full, I mean EVERY OUNCE OF CHAKRA THEY HAD LEFT, of Post Rikudo Naruto and Sasuke AS WELL AS ALL THE NE ONPLANET FUCKING EARTH AND A CHAKRA SUPERIOR TO THAT IN BPS.

Again, cant believe I have to make this argument

Learn what basic botch scaling is

Please

For me

If Base Naruto has moon level feats then fucking  obviously AA and BPS scale above that

Hmu in about 6 months when youve had time to study and comprehend that very basic concept

That should be all the time *your* brain requires to understand it


WorldsStrongest said:


> Thrown out by an Otsutsuki > Toneri
> 
> Therefore moon level scaling


Again, just basic fucking scaling. If a Base Toneri who got the shit knocked out of him by Naruto is still acknowledged as capable of shitting out chakra and Jutsu that can fuck up the moon as well as teh entire planet, and he was, then a much more hyped threat with better feats obviously fucking scales to him...


WorldsStrongest said:


> Or that Fresh Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Fatigued
> 
> But yeah no you might be onto something with that rampant dishonesty bruh


More me addressing your inane scaling and ignorance that TL > WA Naruto in every way, especially due to shit like fatigue on WAs part you were ignoring


WorldsStrongest said:


> Blocking them and taking them directly and not fucking dying does tho


Me addressing your stupid argument that Naruto blocking and reacting to and taking hits from Fused Momo arent God tier showings "because Tobirama BARELY reacted to Juubito" according to you.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Fused Momo >>>>>>>> Juubito
> 
> And Tobirama never blocked Juubito


Me pointing out the obvious

That Juubito doesnt compare to Fused Momo regardless AND acting as if what Tobirama did (touching Juubito at the cost of half his fucking body) is applicable to what naruto did (blocked hits and flat out prevented Momo from hitting him, reliably reacted to hios speed ona physical level, and survived and took hits from Momo with no injury and could continue fighting) are at all comparavle is just plain silly.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Fucks with Rinnegan Sasuke whos JJ tier in speed and strength, fucks with toneir whos moon level, fucks with Fused Momo, fucks with Jigen...
> 
> Backed by the novels and guides too


Citing all of Narutos Base feats that pimp him to god tier

From multiple canon sources

You claimed he had none

...

All of the above btw are things this kid presented no actual argument to, he literally just restates his premise over and over again

So...When lil arggy over there claims "you presented no argument"

We can all see whos being a bit of a complete and utter motherfucking liar


ARGUS said:


> >concession accepted




To anyone witha brain reading the above and all my arguments therein followed by THIS as arggys response...

Yall know what time it is


Now then

Lets go over what lil arggys replies were to my points that he claimed didnt exist


ARGUS said:


> If youre going to moan about ''just moon level'' and ''yes it is'' and ''you have no idea''
> then im not gna waste my time when you dont even have the sense to argue and counter someones points


Contestant number 1...Claims all Im doing is saying "moon level" and Im offerring no actual evidence as to how or why

Meanwhile I literally posted 2 feats from naruto where he did such a thing, AND a direct statement from the movie pimping even BASE TONERI at moon or even PLANET LEVEL

ANd since Naruto, IN BASE, fought and overpowered TCM TONERI...Well...Yeah 

But sure

All Im saying is "hurr durr moon level" with nothing to back it


ARGUS said:


> because even fused momo was nowhere near planet level


Claims Fused Momo is nowhere near planet level

Yet the guides claim even BASE KINSHIKI is planet level

This argument entirely ignores the general scaling of the verse as well

...That she somehow doesnt scale to the fucking wild and incomplete Juubi...When she LITERALLY IS a STRONGER VERSION of that exact Biju...


ARGUS said:


> because it didnt kill naruto inside RSM avatar when an attack nowhere even near planet level dumped the far far superior Ashura Avatar


Literally just headcanon and more scaling ignorance trying to claim AA doesnt scale to Base Naruto


ARGUS said:


> Uhm, no,
> because we saw RSM shroud getting pierced by a regular sword


GENUINELY ARGUING KATANA TIER RSM HOKAGE NARUTO AGAIN


ARGUS said:


> because we saw far more durable Ashura avatar get whooped off by an attack nowhere even near planet level


Addressed

See what i said earlier about him just restating his premise over and over?


ARGUS said:


> because we saw *the same base rikudo naruto get his arm permanently eradicated from an attack smaller thna even VOTE statues*


Keep in mind now kids...I gave an argument in notable detail as to why acting like a half dead VOTE2 Base Narutos injuries dont debunk what a fresh TL Naruto can do...

And what did lil arggy do?

Literally ignore it and restate his premise 


ARGUS said:


> learn how scaling works




Says the child who hasnt been using it this entire discussion

Basic scaling shits down your entire arguments neck


ARGUS said:


> that moon slicing beam was piss pathetic pound for pound


Literally just restating his headcanon premise again

When this is debunked by teh narrative of the movie and by scaling

Its also an out of universe argument...And as such I can challenge it with calcing as they follow the exact same fucking line of thinking

Calcing also shits down your neck as GWR overcomes the Moons GBE

Which is BY THE LITERAL DEFINITION MOON LEVEL FORCE




ARGUS said:


> Striked requires no response


I dont even know what hes saying here tbh

Seems to be suggesting that Hokage Naruto reacting to Fused Momos strikes...Isnt a reaction feat????

idk

Hard to get lil arggys bullshit addled arguments straight at the best of times


ARGUS said:


> all youve been spouting is ''yes it is'' and ''you dont know'' and ''moon level''
> all garbage and no arguments,


Again class...Anyone reading along will know this isnt what Im doing...And will also note the extreme irony present here as all arggys done is restate his debunked headcanon over and over again with no actual evidence behind it


ARGUS said:


> as for your justification, that is by far the stupidest argument
> when it comes to base durability, we are talking about flesh and bone, that shit doesnt change given how exhausted you are,


Genuinely arguing fatigue and already accumulated injury doesnt factor into durability

Also still genuinely arguing TL Naruto isnt leagues more powerful than WA Naruto in the same state


ARGUS said:


> no argument again





ARGUS said:


> no argument again except runnign his mouth on planet level





ARGUS said:


> no argument again





ARGUS said:


> Did tobirama tag juubito? yes he did


Did Tobirama lose half his fucking body trying? Yes.

Did Tobirama stop Juubito from doing anything with his own physical strength? No.

Did Tobiram take a hit from Juubito, instantly recover, and block more of Juubitos hits? No.

Is Juubito even anywhere near as fast and as powerful as fused momo? No.

Is pretending what Naruto accomplished against a superior opponent like Fused Momo is applicable to Tobirama suffering an instant lethal injury against the weakest God tier we have ever seen the most laughable shit youve ever seen? Certainly up there.

Have I pointed literally all of this out already only to have lil arggy once again just restate his debunked headcanon? Absolutely.


ARGUS said:


> i just brought your shitty argument into context


The only thing context does is here is prove that you have no idea what youre talking about

The context of what Naruto accomplished and against WHO and HOW POWERFUL THEY ARE is completely and ttoally different from your Tobirama example


ARGUS said:


> again no arguments





ARGUS said:


> What novel and guide backs this up?






In the novels, Fused Momoshiki is also stated to be capable of draining entire planets and stars of their chakra



			
				Boruto Naruto The Movie Official Novelization said:
			
		

> Momoshiki, who had passed from being an ogre into a comrade-eating fiend and transformed into a inhumane
> demon, began to suck in the chakra from his surroundings.
> 
> He was even draining the chakra that was beyond the parallel dimension he’d made. Sasuke could clearly see the
> ...





ARGUS said:


> did he get pierced by a katana and start coughing blood? yes he did, so fkn stop reaching here and admit the fkn blatant fact which the manga shows


More genuinely arguing RSM Naruto is Katana tier

Gg man

Suggest you not reply again after this cuz this was embarrassing for me to READ let alone for you to TYPE and MEAN


----------



## MarF (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> what the fuck is frost country?
> oh, the last again.. movie where sasuke's rinnegan was turned off and fucking raikage cannon... surely a valid source..
> And it was a punch with his kcm concentrated.
> proof from manga?
> oh, the last again...



Frost country is where the Juubi fight happened. It's the small country bordering on the Land of Lighting that contains Kumogakure.



Naruto and Sasuke ran from there to the Valley of the End in a few manga pages that contained a short conversation between Kakashi and Hagoromo.

No. He condensed his cloak into his left arm to overpower GWRE, reverted to base and then used CES with his right hand to hit Toneri. There is a visual difference between them.



About your dislike for The Last, if you don't like the canon material I'd recommend a different site to you. Like . I'm sure you'll find something you like there.



The Overvoid said:


> ok.. just shut up ok?



No, but as an alternative you could stop writing nonsense and pay attention to what happens in the canon material.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

Overdoid just said this a few days ago


The Overvoid said:


> I don't take this "Naruto couldn't get weaker because he still has rikudo chakra"
> I look at feats, with destructive capability, defense and comparison to Naruto from original manga and by these feats any founder destroys.



But is now saying base Naruto loses to Pain?

What's going on here?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> and boruto is better?


no?


Marvel said:


> Slap yourself.


no u slap yourself.


Marvel said:


> We've seen Base Naruto throw hands with the same person who blitzed JJ Madara.


these half dead clowns won't even get close to madara? Show me base naruto reacting to rinnegan sasuke or hush 


Marvel said:


> We've seen him kill a god tier with a COR while he's in Base.


boruto has no god tiers (in terms of naruto power level) only mid-high tiers.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> no?
> no u slap yourself.
> these half dead clowns won't even get close to madara? Show me base naruto reacting to rinnegan sasuke or hush
> boruto has no god tiers (in terms of naruto power level) only mid-high tiers.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

Did you just say Boruto has no god tiers?

I think I'm gonna faint.

This shit is insane.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Marvel said:


> But is now saying base Naruto loses to Pain?


and what has base naruto in original manga shown? If he''ll try to use rasengan that was used against momoshiki he will get it repeled back at him via shinra that broke every bone in these giant toads.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> and what has base naruto in original manga shown? If he''ll try to use rasengan that was used against momoshiki he will get it repeled back at him via shinra that broke every bone in these giant toads.


He'll blitz Pain.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

hm, ok. Forgot about this moment. But was sasuke trying to blitz?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> hm, ok. Forgot about this moment. But was sasuke trying to blitz?


He was trying to kill Naruto throughout the entire fight so there's no reason why he wouldn't be going full speed.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Marvel said:


> He was trying to kill Naruto throughout the entire fight so there's no reason why he wouldn't be going full speed.


same reason why Naruto didn't try to blitz Itachi via shunshin?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> same reason why Naruto didn't try to blitz Itachi via shunshin?


Naruto wasn't trying to kill Itachi.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Naruto wasn't trying to kill Itachi.


And you honestly believe Sasuke tried to kill Naruto with h2h combat? That's just called pretention. When Sasuke started going fast Naruto already went into rskm.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> And you honestly believe Sasuke tried to kill Naruto with h2h combat? That's just called pretention. When Sasuke started going fast Naruto already went into rskm.


Headcanon.

Naruto matched Saskue's speed and threw hands with him.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

Also stop backpedaling bud. I posted the scan so where is your concession?


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2020)

Naruto shit diffs lol. FRS nukes the founders before they can even perceive whats happening. 6 paths characters and aliens left everyone else in the dust.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Also stop backpedaling bud. I posted the scan so where is your concession?


i want you to show base naruto keeping with sasuke's ameno when he uses techniques, not just "oh they just pretentioisly clashed before really fighting"


----------



## Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> i want you to show base naruto keeping with sasuke's ameno when he uses techniques, not just "oh they just pretentioisly clashed before really fighting"


Why do I need to show you that. Amena is teleportation and can't be matched. It can be reacted too tho. Which Naruto does.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 18, 2020)

last reply to you too, minion
cus youre clearly just an utter waste of my time



Marvel said:


> You lost your brain cells before you came to this thread. Hence this shitshow we have here.
> 
> 
> No because they haven't shown any genjutsu techniques. But if they did I see no reason why the wouldn't be.


ohhhhh, so youre admitting that guy or naruto have god tier genjutsu offense but just havnt shown any?
alright welcome to teh wall of fail clown


> Might Guy dosen't know genjutsu genuis. Momoshiki>>Jin Madara anyway so moot point bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>momoshiki doesnt have god tier durability
>durability of constructs such as SS or PS which are made from characters that are not god tier has proven that they can tank things far stronger than god tier charactres such as RSM anruto (without avatar) and Rikudo sasuke,
one can get pierced by a sword, PS on the other hand protected madara from an attack stronger than 12 TBB
>jin madara was pierced by a sword and a hand despite and juubito had a hole blown by a SM rasengan both users being far stronger than EMS madara, yet PS is more durable than the jin body,

learn how to evaluate aspects of feats before just moaning on ''god tier''

nice try though


> Yes he's god tier.
> 
> Base Naruto is god tier
> 
> ...



prove it or GTFO
i see that you  cant prove it apart from ''moon level durability'' which i refuted with 5 different arguments
so conecssion accepted






> Who exactly are you talking about. The Moon slicing beam is rel and if you ''debunked'' it. It wasn't in response to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Android 2.0
lol that means youre also gna run away like him
and you openly admit inferiority to me, cus guess what, he has done that

slapped around badly? lol as far as i can think, thhe only ones who are saying that are you and worldsweakest
one being a minion like you,
the other being bitter about him getting clowned and called out for his wall of fail worthy statemets
sure man,



> He was hlding back against Chojuro genuis. It's not rocket science unless you're now saying Chojuro has comparable stats to Adult Saskue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again no arguments
and just a  baseless statement of kinshiki holding back when he was trying his best to get to momoshikis aid
good one
concession accepted



> Kinshiki wasn't outdone by Chojuro and Kurostichi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet he was cornered  to the limit and completely immobilised and then had to use his last resort to get to momos aid 
so no, it was clear that about 3 kage level opponents would punk this fool 


> Fact of the matter is that Momoshiki can exponentially increase the power of an jutsu he absorbs.
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


Exponentially increase yes 
was it moon level as you and worldsdumbest have been spouting about? Hell to the fuck no 
as for the rest, i see you have just said, ''no' and ''try again'' 
so concession accepted 

the next garbage like ''try again'' i see, im just going to strike it out as it deserves no response 


> Try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol this clown is telling me about attack potency but everything he has said is flat out wrong 

1. A3 tanking TBB is pure speculation, you would have to prove that on your behalf. 

2. Even if we assume he tanked TBB, thats just a testament to the strength of nukite 

3. Terrible terrible point on brinigng the mountain level given that nukite is not an explosion attack, its a piercing one. IA doesnt explode either 

4. Stronger chidori clashing with a rasengan yet the combined brunt of those attacks was an explosion, and that explosion looked piss pathetic weak to even an FRS formed by wind arc naruto, 
and now you and worldsdubest have the nerve to say they have moon level durability. 
GTFO 

5. Attack potency, learn it. IF toneris beam is soo widesppread that it doesnt even generate a shockwave and because its span of area is soo damn large, then that implies the damage that naruto himself took from that attack would not even be 1/1000th of the attack. 
hence why just a regular chakra fist resisted the entire attack,
no different from tenpenchi, huge AOE but couldnt breach KN0 cloak and V2 susanoo 





> Yup. OBD calcs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Lol this clown just moans over OBD calcs but doesnt even have the capacity to comprehend what it means 
is hokage statue ''small island level'' 
no it fucking isnt 
therefore the meteor which was not much larger than that stone wall isnt island level 

20km of hidden rain forest doesnt make a difference? wtf 
that certainly takes a fat dump on the size of the meteror that youre raving about. 
and hidden leaf is soo much larger than just the forest of death 

so if we are assuming that chidori is ''small island level'' 
then CST would absoltely be continent level from simple scaling given your terrible analysis 
its like im arguing with someone of a single digit IQ

is me giving you primary school teaching for the 3rd fkn time not enough? or are you just gna run your mouth again? 

the irony of calling me strawman when im actually providing this buffoon plenty of evidence adn common sense 
yet all hes saying ''read the manga'' when he doesnt evne have common sense 

GTFO and stop wasting my time, 
youre a minion

*this is my last reply to you, i dont waste time arguing with people  who cant address the points i bring, and then say ''yes it is'' *


----------



## AfroUchiha (Apr 18, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> last reply to you too, minion
> cus youre clearly just an utter waste of my time
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Toneris Moon Slicing Beam looks more impressive than it actually is. 


GWRE is simply made from Truth Seeking Orbs. TSO erase everything.
The difference is that Toneri is able to make his beam the size of the moon so naturally it's going to erase everything it slices through.
Due to Naruto having Six Paths Senjutsu he's immune to getting erased by TSO the fact that it's just simply a beam allows it to be overpowered because it's not really that strong.
GWRE a large AOE and against most people it's game over but against most God Tiers it really isn't since they're immune to the TSO and it doesn't have that great of an AP.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 18, 2020)

AfroUchiha said:


> I agree, Toneris Moon Slicing Beam looks more impressive than it actually is.
> 
> 
> GWRE is simply made from Truth Seeking Orbs. TSO erase everything.


Yes its made from TSB
however TSB dont erase everything, what erases everything is the usage of onmyouton which is a high level usage of yin/yang release that uses TSB as a medium
neither toneri nor naruto have shown that ability
and the only thing that onmyouton cant erase is senjutsu



> The difference is that Toneri is able to make his beam the size of the moon so naturally it's going to erase everything it slices through.


yes  so essentially he has a very strong weapon but the attack itself is weak
alot easier to clean cut a watermelon with a large sword than a butter knife
but if youre clean cutting a watermelon with a butter knife, then its pound per pound damage is signifcantly higher because its not so spread out to the etnrie large length of the blade


> Due to Naruto having Six Paths Senjutsu he's immune to getting erased by TSO the fact that it's just simply a beam allows it to be overpowered because it's not really that strong.


any senjutsu is immune to the negating effects as shown when BSM naruto fought juubito as well 




> GWRE a large AOE and against most people it's game over but against most God Tiers it really isn't since they're immune to the TSO and it doesn't have that great of an AP.


well to be honest anything thats more durable than a BSM chakra imbued fist, its not breaching it or doing any damage
manga BSM avatar  naruto would also tank it with no damage whatsoever
you dont need to be a god tier
and GWRE doesnt have negation properrties because we havnt seen toneri have onmyouton


----------



## Perfect Susano (Apr 18, 2020)

Is the argument going around that Naruto boosted Boruto's Rasengan to kill a "God tier" still a thing? Thought that line of reasoning would've died when KN1 Kid Naruto replicated the same Rasengan. And Hashirama possesses chakra comparable to the actual Kurama while Madara's chakra is obviously enormous enough to compete with him, so I'm guessing that they have "God level chakra" as well.

And the Rasengan had properties from both Naruto and Boruto and Naruto hasn't done anything comparable to that on his own. And Momoshiki isn't a God tier. He isn't on the level of the Ten Tails' jinchuriki, Hagoromo and Kaguya.

I'm not really understanding why the opinions on this forum surrounding Naruto without Six Paths Sage Mode easily beating any founders level fighter and above still persist. Let alone Base Naruto whom would die to one attack from their full power. It's mind boggling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 18, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Why do I need to show you that.


so your "point" where base naruro can anyhow compete with rinnegan Sasuke that isn't playing around with taijutsu doesn't crumble on the spot.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2020)

Guys

I broke lil arggy

Really wasnt hard sad to say

Just kinda kept saying "Yeah but no tho" with canon information he doesnt like and now we here

Control f the phrase "clown" or "fucking idiot" if you want a lol but make sure there arent impressionable children around 



ARGUS said:


> All i see is denial here


Which is hilarious

Considering all youve done in this entire thread is deny canon information and simply restate your debunked premise OVER and OVER and OVER again

Anyone with eyes can also see this

You fool nobody

Maybe yourself and 2 other galaxy brains but thats about it sweet cheeks 



ARGUS said:


> Did RSM naruto ever tank a moon level attack? no he didnt
> Did RSM naruto actually cough blood from a katana? yes he did
> Did the same ''base rikudo'' naruto lose an arm from an attack that was piss poor even infront a FRS? yes he did
> Did Ashura avatar, which was narutos most durable construct get eradicated from an attack far smaller than moon level? yes he did
> Did ''base rikudo sasuke'' who took the same damage as base naruto from their final vote clash, also get pierced by mere shuriken from fkn shin? yes he did


WHAT DID I JUST SAY

All you can do is restate your premise

You are the fucking Oscar the Grouch of debaters man

This shit is hardcore fucking trash

I have directly debunked literally all of these arguments while all other participants of this thread have pointed and laughed at you for several pages now

Give it a rest or get some new fucking material

This marks the 4th time youve GENUINELY ARGUED for Katana tier fucking RSM Naruto

What a laugh out loud joke


ARGUS said:


> One point is derived from a canon fact,, the other is from a fanfic because it seems 5 points (including the katana one) which debunk moon level durability nonsense doesnt sit well with Worldsdumbest
> 
> and then this clown has the nerve to call me ''headcanon''


No literally all my points are derived from canon fact actually

You are LITERALLY IGNORING DIRECT STATEMENTS that place Toneri AND ALL TONERI LEVEL CHARACTERS LIKE NARUTO FOR INSTANCE as Moon if not PLANET level

You are ignoring MOON LEVEL FEATS

You are ignoring additional context and statements from CANON GUIDES

You are ignoring the same shit from CANON NOVELS

ALL ON THE BASIS OF FUCKING "HURR DURR KATANA DOE" OUTLIER

LIKE A GENIUS


ARGUS said:


> was openly admitted by naruto and sasuke that they will take down madara together


Good thing they also do this thing called GET MONUMENTALLY MORE POWERFUL EVEN IN THE SPAN OF 5 FUCKING MINUTES

Its almost like THEY JUST ATTAINED THEIR RIKUDO POWER WHEN THAT STATEMENT WAS MADE OR SOMETHING and the fact they have yet to master their new powers is REPEATEDLY THROWN IN OUR FACES ESPECIALLY IN SASUKES CASE ECVEN AS LATE AS FUCKING VOTE2 


ARGUS said:


> Are you daft? No seriously, are you that daft?
> 
> 1. Juubis chakra *IS THE RIKUDO CHAKRA*, so its not more potent and plentiful


So now your argument is that the incomplete Juubi has the greatest and most potent amount of Rikudo chakra when thats literally fucking impossible? And that surpassing JUST THE JUUBI in terms of quality or quantity of Rikudo power cannot be done?

Yeah nice one genius

Not like Juubito being the worst God tier directly debunks that nonsense or anything 


ARGUS said:


> 2. Juubi is Kaguya


Except when its not

Good talk tho champ

Read the fucking war arc sometime sweet cheeks 

Try reading A SINGLE PAGE of this manga before you try and debate it

Maybe youd make less of an ass out of yourself

Pro tip


ARGUS said:


> 3. he is not physically superior to madara


I said it was debatable regarding his best state

he is absolutely superior to his weaker states, flat out undeniable

But Im here dealing with the guy who thinks the Juubi is literally ALL RIKUDO CHAKRA IN THE SERIES or some dumb shit so Im not exactly surprised your ass cant grasp this 


ARGUS said:


> 4. his rinnegan is more capable than madaras 2? lol the dude has one of the worst rinnnegan feats in the manag


Must be why Madara wanted it over his own left eye huh?

Must also be why Sasuke is the only Rinnegan user aside from Kaguya to be able totravel between her dimensions huh?

Must also be why Sasuke could use his Rinnegan to shit out the entire goddamn juubis worth of chakra and was directly related to hagoromo himself in ability for doing so huh?

Yeah no Im sure your right man

That hashirama goop achieved Rinnegan that Nagato was using is absolutely superior to Sasukes that he got directly from the fucking Sage of Six motherfucking Paths

What was I thinking 


ARGUS said:


> lol real sorry if all youer going to do is blame kishimoto and assume ''he just doesnt know pound for pound''


He doesnt

And even if we go for out of universe arguments your still hilariously wrong

Learn what GBE is genius


ARGUS said:


> so he absolutely knows pound for pound damage.


Sounds pretty fake troll


ARGUS said:


> till this point havnt seen a single counter to my 5 points,


Ive addressed literally every fake ass piece of shit headcanon you call a "point" with over a fucking paragraph of canonical citation like 3 times over now

And every fucking time all youve defaulted to is another round of ring around the fucking rosie and simply thrown your stupid premise in my face again like It wasnt just challenged

You dont know how to debate


You make a claim (Like the fucking INANE BABBLE that is "Katana tier RSM Naruto for instance...As youve done multiple times now)
I then refute that claim (Which I did, like 4 posts ago, when I pointed out KCM shroud has had WAY BETTER FEATS of durability than a fucking katana even PRE RIKUDO and even PRE 100% KURAMA, I cited no less than 3 different and consistent feats despite my disbelief that I was even having to do so in the first place)
YOU ARE THEN SUPPOSED TO CHALLENGE MY COUNTER EVIDENCE WITH SOMETHING THAT ISNT "HEY THE KATANA AGAIN THO"
YOU HAVE LITERALLY *YET TO MAKE IT TO STEP FUCKING 3 EVEN ONE TIME*


YOUR PREMISE DOESNT PROVE YOUR PREMISE JACKASS 


ARGUS said:


> Do you evne know how scaling works?


> Literally arguing that RSM/KCM Naruto with 100% Kurama is Katana tier...Repeatedly
> Despite the fact the weaker just base KCM 50% Naruto, EVEN PRE RIKUDO, has better fucking feats of durability than that
> SM Naruto has better durability than that even AS FAR BACK AS THE PAIN ARC
> FUCKING BASE NARUTO HAS BETTER DURABILITY THAN THAT PRE RIKUDO
> HAS THE FUCKING GALL TO QUESTION ME IF I KNOW WHAT SCALING IS DESPITE ARGUING THE FORMER IN TEH FACE OF THE LATTER

YOU CANNOT MAKE THIS SHIT UP MAN

LIL ARGGY IS JUST ON A MISSION TO KILL HIS OWN CRED


ARGUS said:


> -- if we have seen Ashura Avatar get eradicated by an attack nowehre near moon leve, then we cant just magically grant it ''moon level'' just cus base narutos fist tanked a weak pound for pound moon level attack
> 
> -- if we have seen momos TBB which is not moon level,completely eradicate the RSM avatar then we cant just grant it moon level durability
> 
> ...


Literally all of this has been addressed and debunked like 4 times now

AA and BM scale above Base Naruto in durability 

They dont disprove his feats in an inferior mode because you dont know what a fucking Planet level amp or a Planet level character is or what basic ass scaling is

Nor does pretending a fatigued Narutos injuries apply to a fresh Naruto from 3 years later to debunk his own feats

This shit is no less embarrassing or wrong the 4th go round than it was the first time mook


ARGUS said:


> do you see the difference here?
> my points are derived from actual manga instances


Incorrectly interpreted and dishonestly framed ones

That have been countered by mine own also canonical manga instances and consistent feats and showings even from inferior versions of these characters

That youve entirely ignored

Thats how you can tell youre fucking trash at this

I can, AND HAVE PROVEN that PRE RIKUDO NARUTO is STRONGER THAN YOUR HEADCANON RSM NARUTO

AND CONSISTENTLY SO AS WELL

Yet this isnt a red flag to you regarding where you put Rikudo Naruto 


ARGUS said:


> This is already addressed in my previous post,
> i am done repeating myself


Funny because thats all youve been fucking doing since jump street

Glad youre learning new tricks after being embarrassed and exposed to everyone 3 times over now


ARGUS said:


> naruto pooled in every thign he possibly could and so did sasuke
> yet thaht combined brunt was pathetic to a moon level


Except no actually it wasnt

And youd know that if you could even fucking spell "scaling"

Also if you had even a shred of context behind the fight or those amps

But you dont

Cuz youre Oscar the motherfucking Grouch 


ARGUS said:


> Direct evidence >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> your imaginary scaling


Consistent direct evidence > Direct canonical statements > Canon guide excerpts > Canon novel excerpts >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Your dishonestly presented "katana level RSM Naruto doe" headassery 

And I have it all in spades 

Anyone with eyes will tell you that chief 


ARGUS said:


> i suggest you read above or my previoous 2 posts regarding this


I suggest you read the fucking manga

Ive been reading your first post over and fucking over again in this "debate" (MASSIVE airquotes around that) as all youve fucking done is retype your premise OVER and OVER again with nothing new added to the conversation EVER

Doesnt get any less stupid or wrong the more you throw it in my face bud


ARGUS said:


> tobirama actually landed blows on juubito


At the cost of his fucking life

Addressed this like 5 times now


ARGUS said:


> now we know this dude is reachign soo fkn hard.
> oh man i love it, wheneer you argue with this clown and he has to reach so hard that he only makes himself look like a clown


This sentence? This one right here?

THIS is when I knew I fucking broke you

This is just sad levels of basic bitch repetition 

You are beyond triggered and salty right now

I mean i guess I would be too if I spent an entire thread being massacred in front of everyone and not one person of merit actually agreed with a single point I made


ARGUS said:


> learn how to read with context you idiot beacuse guides and Databooks certainly needthat
> -- Temari is a universe buster according to DB4,
> -- PS can smash all things in the univese yet it was tanked by mokujin like nothing let alone SS
> -- i can keep going on


No bud

No

Theres a difference between hyperbolic bullshit and DIRECT STATEMENTS IN THE NARRATIVE OF THE FILM that happen to be CORROBORATED VERBATIM BY THE GUIDES AND NOVELS *OH YEAH AND ALSO BY FUCKING ON SCREEN FEATS TOO*

Fuck outta here with that shit 

You arent fooling anyone there


ARGUS said:


> never said that


I never said you did dude 

I said your argument IS LIKE SAYING XYZ

Its an analogy to your piece of shit argument 

Try and keep up with the basic shit at least plz

This is just simple literature...Let alone debating etiquette or nuance and analysis...

Jesus


ARGUS said:


> not to mention her ETSB was factually stated to be a planet buster.


FUCKING WOW

WANNA KNOW WHO ELSE IS A STATED PLANET BUSTER?

TONERI

IN BASE

WITHOUT TCM

WANNA KNOW WHO FUCKED UP TCM TONERIS BEST ATTACK?

BASE NARUTO

WANNA KNOW WHAT THE GUIDES AND NOVELS ALL BACK ABOUT TONERI?

THAT HES A MOON/PLANET BUSTER

BUT YOURE IGNORING THIS BECAUSE REASONS RIGHT?


ARGUS said:


> so far shes the only one along with hagoromo to be capable of that feat


Or 

Ya know

Toneri

And Momoshiki

And Kinshiki

All in the guides and anime and novels

All of which youve seen cuz I rammed em down your throat and you, on the basis of FKS temari, wrote off as fucking "hyperbole" despite their feats also being at or near that level.

But naw man

Just Kaguya with that hype

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure


ARGUS said:


> just repeating this shit over and over agian, god damn


Yes

Yes you are

Im glad youre finally self aware

Now stop it

Stop restating your dumb fucking premise with a million and a half holes in it please


ARGUS said:


> It is but we have seen non gods react to gods


Never even remotely suggested otherwise

Just said acting like barely reacting at the cost of your own life is applicable to throwing down with one in taijutsu is fucking asinine 


ARGUS said:


> lready addressed a million times, god damn
> WA RSM or AA naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TL BSM naruto


Yep

And thats why AA and RSM scale to TL Naruto

They dont debunk his feats genius


ARGUS said:


> Already addressed above


Poorly

As always


ARGUS said:


> llast reply to you,


Good

Looks identical to the first one anyway 


ARGUS said:


> you cant beat me because you are unable to analyse facts


Dude Ive been beating your ass up and down this thread for like 2 days now 

Everyone knows it

Everyone SAW it

And everyone AGREED with me

You included unless youre genuinely deluded enough to actually believe half the shit youve said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Naruto shit diffs lol. FRS nukes *the founder*s


Ngl...I legit forgot what the fucking point of this thread was 

Way too much headcanon in here to be debunked 

How the fuck a Rikudo Naruto vs The Basic Bitch Founders thread could make it to 11 damn pages before being locked...Wow


----------



## Kyu (Apr 19, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> reacting to one hit and blocking it doesnt make you a god tier,


It was more than "one hit":

Naruto reacted to Sasuke who had caught up to Juubi Madara. Later on he continues to prove Sasuke's speed isn't troubling him.

As an adult he parries another God Tier and dodges him twice in the manga.

He's consistently performed well.


ARGUS said:


> whether tobirama lost his body or not, he still tagged him multuple times after that. his feats against juubito were moore impressive than base narutos feats agaist momo



I suppose it could be seen as more impressive since Tobirama is much weaker than base Naruto.

But Tobirama's "tagging" feat is more than a little obscure as those tags of his could've easily come from his Edo body & he himself acknowledges he's used Edo tensei's unique anatomy as a medium in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh and in regards to the thread... BASE Naruto isn't even making a crack in Madara's perfect susanoo, let alone shinsuusenju.
(i don't want to hear shit about his rasengan that shattered bottom of momoshiki's shinju
- it's hella small compared to original shinju
- even likes of tobirama and hiruzen sliced and diced the fuck out of shinju parts with water stream and enma stick, it's nowhere as dense and durable as susanoo substance)


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I get an explanation why only my post gets deleted for “flaming” when worldstronfest and marvel have been doing the same thing??
And were the ones who started the flaming??? 

I didn’t post essays worth long of manga evidence and arguments only for it to get deleted 
If its hust the flaming I suggest you do the same to the others or just delete the words *equally for everyone* that constitute flaming 

If you want to make the BD a better place
Certainly don’t delete debate arguments 

Has happened to me again and again 
And it’s an utter waste of time and Only makes the BD worse for activity

Fuck this, im not posting if there will be selective treatment and my post is going to get deleted


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 19, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Can I get an explanation why only my post gets deleted


Lemme guess, it was soca?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 19, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> i want you to show base naruto keeping with sasuke's ameno when he uses techniques, not just "oh they just pretentioisly clashed before really fighting"


Ameno is teleportation. You can't keep with teleportation. No one in the manga can.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> BASE Naruto isn't even making a crack in Madara's perfect susanoo, let alone shinsuusenju.





The Overvoid said:


> i don't want to hear shit about his rasengan that shattered bottom of momoshiki's shinju


Well tough shit cuz thats what youre gonna hear

That same Rasengan produced an explosion relative to the curvature of the fucking Earth kiddo

Its atomizing PS or SS


----------



## Marvel (Apr 19, 2020)

Have a good day.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 19, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> Can I get an explanation why only my post gets deleted for “flaming” when worldstronfest and marvel have been doing the same thing??
> And were the ones who started the flaming???
> 
> I didn’t post essays worth long of manga evidence and arguments only for it to get deleted
> ...



Wall of fail material.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2020)

This is top tier comedy.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 19, 2020)

The Great One said:


> This is top tier comedy.


You used to be one of these trolls not too long ago. Big step up for you.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2020)

Marvel said:


> You used to be one of these trolls not too long ago. Big step up for you.




Mr. "WorldsWrongest is my idol" here is calling others troll.

Do I have to remind you the reason you were banned?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 19, 2020)

The Great One said:


> Mr. "WorldsWrongest is my idol" here is calling others troll.
> 
> Do I have to remind you the reason you were banned?


I never said WS was my idol. 

And yes.

Remind me the reason why I was banned.

Dosen't change the fact that you were a troll like those above/.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2020)

Marvel said:


> I never said WS was my idol.
> 
> And yes.
> 
> ...


At least I was not a wanker to some guy on an Anime forums.


Unlike you, Mr. "WorldsWrongest is my Idol".


----------



## Marvel (Apr 19, 2020)

The Great One said:


> At least I was not a wanker to some guy on an Anime forums.
> 
> 
> Unlike you, Mr. "WorldsWrongest is my Idol".


A wanker to some guy? What are you talking about.

I also never said WS was my idol. You're truly delusional.


----------



## ShadowSoul (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow it got real spicy in here.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 19, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its atomizing PS or SS


whatever m8, just don't forget a tissue after you're done


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 19, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Ameno is teleportation. You can't keep with teleportation. No one in the manga can.


you can react to what happens after ameno.
But yea, i'll humbly offer to end the discussion if you believe that clash represented any speed scaling and isn't hust pretention.


----------



## Marvel (May 1, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Show me base naruto reacting to rinnegan sasuke or hush








The Overvoid said:


> But yea, i'll humbly offer to end the discussion if you believe that clash represented any speed scaling and isn't hust pretention.






They charge each other and clash and it doesn't represent the fact that they scale to the same speed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (May 1, 2020)

ARGUS said:


> ohhhhh, so youre admitting that guy or naruto have god tier genjutsu offense but just havnt shown any?


They don't know any genjutsu techniques so they can't be god tier in it. That doesn't make any sense. 


ARGUS said:


> momoshiki doesnt have god tier durability


Yes he does. He's an alien,a god tier, and could take hits from RSM Naruto and Adult Saskue.

What are you smoking?




ARGUS said:


> durability of constructs such as SS or PS which are made from characters that are not god tier has proven that they can tank things far stronger than god tier charactres such as RSM anruto (without avatar) and Rikudo sasuke,


SS and PS have never tanked anything remotely god tier.



ARGUS said:


> one can get pierced by a sword,


Low end feat.





ARGUS said:


> PS on the other hand protected madara from an attack stronger than 12 TBB


That was amped by Senjutsu IIRC.



ARGUS said:


> >jin madara was pierced by a sword and a hand despite and juubito had a hole blown by a SM rasengan both users being far stronger than EMS madara, yet PS is more durable than the jin body,





ARGUS said:


> prove it or GTF



Sure.

 The same Saskue who was able to blitz and bisect JJ Madara.




Momoshiki being a god tier.

Momoshiki also being someone that Kaguya feared. 


ARGUS said:


> lol that means youre also gna run away like him
> and you openly admit inferiority to me, cus guess what, he has done that


I doubt Android did that.



ARGUS said:


> thhe only ones who are saying that are you and worldsweakest
> one being a minion like you,






ARGUS said:


> the other being bitter about him getting clowned and called out for his wall of fail worthy statemets
> sure man,





ARGUS said:


> and just a baseless statement of kinshiki holding back when he was trying his best to get to momoshikis aid
> good one
> concession accepted


Kinshiki is god tier.

And didn't instantly blitz and one shot the gokage.

That means he was holding back. It's not rocket science.


ARGUS said:


> Yet he was cornered to the limit and completely immobilised and then had to use his last resort to get to momos aid
> so no, it was clear that about 3 kage level opponents would punk this fool


Two kage levels and a God tier punked him.



ARGUS said:


> was it moon level as you and worldsdumbest have been spouting about? Hell to the fuck no
> as for the rest, i see you have just said, ''no' and ''try again''
> so concession accepted


?


ARGUS said:


> A3 tanking TBB is pure speculation, you would have to prove that on your behalf.






ARGUS said:


> Even if we assume he tanked TBB, thats just a testament to the strength of nukite


Yeah and it'd mean Nukite is above mountain level in Attack Potency.

That's how it fucking works.

If Goku tanks a nuclear bomb and Vegeta scartches him with a punch that means Vegeta's punches are stronger than Nuclear bombs.

That simple.


ARGUS said:


> Terrible terrible point on brinigng the mountain level given that nukite is not an explosion attack, its a piercing one. IA doesnt explode either


And?

That's why I said AP.



ARGUS said:


> Stronger chidori clashing with a rasengan yet the combined brunt of those attacks was an explosion, and that explosion looked piss pathetic weak to even an FRS formed by wind arc naruto,


AP and scaling bud



ARGUS said:


> and now you and worldsdubest have the nerve to say they have moon level durability.
> GTFO






ARGUS said:


> Attack potency, learn it. IF toneris beam is soo widesppread that it doesnt even generate a shockwave and because its span of area is soo damn large, then that implies the damage that naruto himself took from that attack would not even be 1/1000th of the attack.
> hence why just a regular chakra fist resisted the entire attack,
> no different from tenpenchi, huge AOE but couldnt breach KN0 cloak and V2 susanoo


I never argued this point.



ARGUS said:


> the irony of calling me strawman when im actually providing this buffoon plenty of evidence adn common sense
> yet all hes saying ''read the manga'' when he doesnt evne have common sense
> 
> GTFO and stop wasting my time,
> youre a minion


You're countering points I never brough up. You're strawmanning. That simple.



ARGUS said:


> so if we are assuming that chidori is ''small island level''
> then CST would absoltely be continent level from simple scaling given your terrible analysis
> its like im arguing with someone of a single digit IQ


CST is only city level bud. There were other variables in play that made Saskue's Chidori small island level. Not just the size of the meteor bud.


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 2, 2020)

Madara eats 10 Adult Narutos for breakfast, let alone both founders


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 2, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> whatever m8, just don't forget a tissue after you're done


It must be fun being willfully blind

As so many people refuse to even attempt to get better


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 2, 2020)

Artistwannabe said:


> Madara eats 10 Adult Narutos for breakfast, let alone both founders


Youre taking your memes too far 

Not funny if they are obvious


----------



## Onyx Emperor (May 2, 2020)

Marvel said:


> They charge each other and clash and it doesn't represent the fact that they scale to the same speed?


by the time you replied to what i said, i managed to clear multiple new game+ cycles in dark souls 3. Why couldn't you wait for summer bro?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (May 2, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> It must be fun being willfully blind


whatever you say, marvel alt account.


----------



## Marvel (May 2, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> whatever you say, marvel alt account.


----------



## Marvel (May 2, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> by the time you replied to what i said, i managed to clear multiple new game+ cycles in dark souls 3. Why couldn't you wait for summer bro?


Summer's already here.

It's called quarantine baby.


----------



## Marvel (May 2, 2020)

Hussain said:


> disgusting...


Welcome to NBD 2020 baby. Age of the trolls.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Welcome to NBD 2020 baby. Age of the trolls.


in fairness, founder's tards posts have always been disgusting since they were shown.

Still remember Hashirama tards saying 
Hashirama > RM Naruto & Rinnegan Sasuke > Momoshiki...etc etc

Because "their strongest combo is Kurama+PS which Hashirama already defeated" 


So, this is not really new. They have always been awful... Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 3, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> whatever you say, marvel alt account.


> Literally been here longer than Marvel

Aight troll


----------



## Raiken (May 3, 2020)

This thread is Base Adult Naruto though, not even normal SM is allowed. So it's hardly founder wanking. If it was FP Adult Naruto then fair enough, but Base... The Founders rip Naruto a new one.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 3, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> This thread is Base Adult Naruto though, not even normal SM is allowed. So it's hardly founder wanking.


Its entirely founders wanking as you and your crew have been educated on like 10 times now

Base

Naruto

Is

Easily

God

Tier

So they get demolished 

But by all means keep ignoring like 4 canon sources including the original manga 


Cryorex said:


> The Founders rip Naruto a new one.


This is also founders wank

Even if you thought Naruto was like Berserk Juubito tier at best or something hed still AT WORST sincerely pressure the founders as Hashi himself admitted inferiority to that level and not by a small amount

Like

Arguing Hashi and Madara could Extreme diff or something is one thing...But suggesting they "tear Naruto a new one" is just fucking silly.

I mean so is literally everything else youre doing to make that "conclusion" so Im not surprised

But still


----------



## Raiken (May 3, 2020)

I don't see any good reason to have Adult Base Naruto as strong as War BM Naruto. Like I said, Founders stomp.


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 3, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> I don't see any good reason to have Adult Base Naruto as strong as War BM Naruto. Like I said, Founders stomp.


I'd be surprised if he even reaches PA Base Naruto levels, honestly.


----------



## Raiken (May 3, 2020)

Where are people getting this fantasy idea from that Adult Naruto *w/ JUST Base*. Could defeat SM Hashirama & EMS Madara(w/ 100% Kurama I'm assuming since it wasn't restricted), working together.

It's pure fan-fiction.

Fate-Bro wank >>> Founders wank.

It's literally off the charts.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (May 3, 2020)

Base Adult Naruto and 7G Gai have started a dual-front war. Not quite at the level of "Itachi v Jiraiya" but they're a good enough echo of the madness.


----------



## Perfect Susano (May 3, 2020)

The vast overrating of Base Naruto comes from the Rasengan used on Momoshiki. That's literally all it is and it doesn't have the power to break the constructs of either party here as it's at a lower level than Susano'o & Kurama.

And it isn't even Naruto's Rasengan. It's what Boruto's Lightning style Rasengan would be if he had Naruto's chakra levels. And KN1 Kid Naruto & Boruto replicated the same Rasengan, so it has nothing to do with "God tier" chakra that Base Naruto doesn't even have.

Naruto used an even bigger Rasengan here and the damage isn't comparable to what Boruto used

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Link Removed*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Link Removed*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (May 3, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Summer's already here.
> 
> It's called quarantine


so that's how scholars define summer.


----------

